# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Dragon Cave-Have eggs or Dragons?

## snakelady

I've noticed more dragon eggs and dragons on the site lately. 
I'm fairly new to the whole dragon cave thing myself but thought everyone who has eggs or dragons from dragon cave could post here so we could see them all.  :Very Happy: 

Here's also a place to share tips to keep our dragons alive.

So, I'll start...Do you post your dragons in other places besides here?

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. I just post em here..  :Very Happy:   too many clicks too fast can make your dragon hatchlings sick or kill them.. if you click here you can see all the dragons I have 

http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/35555

----------


## starmom

I have the dragons, but I just saw that NightLad has a big scroll under the signature that says to click if you want dragons and when clicked sends the person to my dragon page. No wonder I've had to keep the dragons in fog so much. I just pm'd NightLad and asked to have the link removed. Pretty much gets my goat to have this done without my permission. Also, the scroll links to my access page where anybody could even kill all my dragons if they wanted to. Sheesh. What the heck!!

----------


## Sunny1

Here's my dragons  :Very Happy: . I just post mine here also!!

Starmom, I'm glad that it seems yours are out of the fog now.

Ladydragon, I just noticed your two headed one, he's cute. Kinda like Zac and Wheezie on Dragontales, LOOOOOOVE IT!!!  (lol)

----------


## Ladydragon

> I have the dragons, but I just saw that NightLad has a big scroll under the signature that says to click if you want dragons and when clicked sends the person to my dragon page. No wonder I've had to keep the dragons in fog so much. I just pm'd NightLad and asked to have the link removed. Pretty much gets my goat to have this done without my permission. Also, the scroll links to my access page where anybody could even kill all my dragons if they wanted to. Sheesh. What the heck!!


geez thats terrible.  I was wondering why you had to have yours fogged lately.  glad to see you figured out what the problem was.  What made him do that?




> Here's my dragons . I just post mine here also!!
> 
> Starmom, I'm glad that it seems yours are out of the fog now.
> 
> Ladydragon, I just noticed your two headed one, he's cute. Kinda like Zac and Wheezie on Dragontales, LOOOOOOVE IT!!!  (lol)


thanx.   :Very Happy:  I just finished watching Dragontales with my two year old.  I was surprised it was a two headed one.  I'm trying to collect at least one of each,  I've got a few duplicates already though.  Oh well...

----------


## starmom

> geez thats terrible.  I was wondering why you had to have yours fogged lately.  glad to see you figured out what the problem was.  What made him do that?...


Go to this thread http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=66537 and scroll down the first page. You'll see a beautiful banner that says to click to get your own dragons. I clicked and it brought up my page that only I am supposed to access. This person has that they are a computer techie and so maybe hacking is a hobby. Don't know if it's male or female- I just believe it is wrong.

----------


## icygirl

Yes...  please help my dragons! They are in my signature, and they need wings so they can grow up!!

Thanks all  :Very Happy:  I will be sure to click everybody's here... even though the site is realllly slow.

----------


## Ladydragon

damn.. I went and clicked on it and it brought up my page WTF?!  well here goes another pm.

----------


## icygirl

> Go to this thread http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=66537 and scroll down the first page. You'll see a beautiful banner that says to click to get your own dragons. I clicked and it brought up my page that only I am supposed to access. This person has that they are a computer techie and so maybe hacking is a hobby. Don't know if it's male or female- I just believe it is wrong.


No, it's not a hacker  :Very Happy:  They just put in the url wrong, which is dragcave.ath.cx/account. That url will display your own dragons if you are logged in. They really should have put in the address for their own dragons instead though, otherwise they won't be getting any clicks that way. Trust me though, nobody else can see your account page except for you.

----------


## icygirl

> Here's my dragons . I just post mine here also!!


I like your adult dragons! I'm jealous  :Very Happy:  Do the adults need clicks too or just the eggs/hatchlings?

----------


## snakelady

> nope.. I just post em here..   too many clicks too fast can make your dragon hatchlings sick or kill them.. if you click here you can see all the dragons I have 
> 
> http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/35555


Wow you have a lot a great dragons!

----------


## Sunny1

I clicked that banner and it brought up my own dragons as well, it must be some link to your own dragons if you have some or else to the cave entrance or something if you don't have any maybe??

----------


## snakelady

> No, it's not a hacker  They just put in the url wrong, which is dragcave.ath.cx/account. That url will display your own dragons if you are logged in. They really should have put in the address for their own dragons instead though, otherwise they won't be getting any clicks that way. Trust me though, nobody else can see your account page except for you.


 Good to know!

It's great seeing everybodies dragons. Some of them are so different. Like the one with the two heads! and I love your gold one Starmom!  :Smile: 

So, are you all trying to get more dragons once yours grow up? or staying with what you have?  :Wink:

----------


## icygirl

> I clicked that banner and it brought up my own dragons as well, it must be some link to your own dragons if you have some or else to the cave entrance or something if you don't have any maybe??


This is the link from the banner:
http://dragcave.ath.cx/account

The link should have looked something like this:
http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/46894

The first one is a nonspecific link that applies to everyone, and the second is a specific link that goes to one person's page only.

----------


## Ladydragon

Okay, I sent a pm.  lets see how this goes.

----------


## starmom

I don't know but I think that NightLad needs to explain.

----------


## Sunny1

> I like your adult dragons! I'm jealous  Do the adults need clicks too or just the eggs/hatchlings?


Thank you!  :Razz: 


I think I saw someone in their sig once had something about what happens to the adults if you keep clicking them..... I can't remember now what it was exactly... Maybe eventually they will "breed" or lay their own eggs???? But I haven't seen it in awhile and I could be WAAAAY off.

----------


## Ladydragon

> Wow you have a lot a great dragons!


thanx.  I'm trying to get the rare ones, but getting all the other dragons is kewl too.  :Very Happy: 



> I like your adult dragons! I'm jealous  Do the adults need clicks too or just the eggs/hatchlings?


No, dont think adults need the clicks, just the eggs/hatchlings.




> No, it's not a hacker  They just put in the url wrong, which is dragcave.ath.cx/account. That url will display your own dragons if you are logged in. They really should have put in the address for their own dragons instead though, otherwise they won't be getting any clicks that way. Trust me though, nobody else can see your account page except for you.


lets hope so, because that would be terrible.  I sent that person a pm to make them really aware of what is going on.  Lets hope it gets fixed quickly.

----------


## Seneschal

I have 4 adult draggies and 4 eggs right now...

----------


## Ladydragon

> I think I saw someone in their sig once had something about what happens to the adults if you keep clicking them..... I can't remember now what it was exactly... Maybe eventually they will "breed" or lay their own eggs???? But I haven't seen it in awhile and I could be WAAAAY off.


Every friday or saturday, you click on a female dragon, and the option to breed should be available and then you click on any of your male dragons.  Its hit or miss though, sometimes they will breed and produce one eggs, sometimes they breed and nothing happens, and what I got recently was _the dragons showed no interest in each other_ and the other one was _the dragons didn't even go near each other_.

----------


## snakelady

Anyone else having problems with the dragon cave site timing out on you? 
I've have so many problems lately no matter what computer i'm on or the speed of the connection, or what time it is....It timeouts at least 3 times before I can get it to load.  :Sad:

----------


## snakelady

Hey Ladydragon,
I just noticed that you have 4 hatchings and 1 egg in your sig. How did you get 5? I thought you could only have 4 at a time if they weren't adults? 
Did you have twins?  :Surprised:

----------


## Ladydragon

well, they switched servers twice recently.... it loads slow again but it loads most of the time.

----------


## Ladydragon

> Hey Ladydragon,
> I just noticed that you have 4 hatchings and 1 egg in your sig. How did you get 5? I thought you could only have 4 at a time if they weren't adults? 
> Did you have twins?


the only way to get more than 5 eggs is if you breed some of your adult dragons..   :Very Happy:   I collect eggs first from the cave entrance and then I breed my dragons.  If I keep getting the same kind when I breed my dragons I'll be abandoning them for others to adopt.  twins. that would be neat.

----------


## snakelady

> the only way to get more than 5 eggs is if you breed some of your adult dragons..    I collect eggs first from the cave entrance and then I breed my dragons.  If I keep getting the same kind when I breed my dragons I'll be abandoning them for others to adopt.  twins. that would be neat.


Shoot! Twins would be cool. A little unexpected surprise. LOL

You are a breeding dragonlady!  :Dancin' Banana: 

Care to share any tips on that? Not that I've got adult dragons yet but hopefully they'll keep growing.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kc261

Ever since I saw the first egg in somebody's signature, I've been thinking it was really cool, and wanting some of my own, but every time I clicked on somebody's egg or hatchling and then on that lovely "Get your own!" link, there were no eggs to be found!

Finally tonight I got some!  Yay!  And then of course *after* that I read the forum there and found out they are usually available every hour on the hour.  Duh.

Of course by now I think some of the fun is gone cuz I've seen so many that a lot of the mystery of what they might grow up to has gone.  I hope the person/people doing this keep adding new dragons to keep it interesting!

----------


## NightLad

For those who've not read the separate posting about the banner issue:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=66596

The problem was as icygirl said; a mis-matched hyperlink, nothing sinister. I'd have responded earlier but I was at work all day and could not log on.
Again, sorry for the confusion.

Getting back to the egg talk...

I think this is a great thread! Everybody has some nice dragons. Its great to see some of the different types.

Has anybody seen the Purple eggs yet?
 (I also picked up a red! )

----------


## Ladydragon

> Shoot! Twins would be cool. A little unexpected surprise. LOL
> 
> You are a breeding dragonlady! 
> 
> Care to share any tips on that? Not that I've got adult dragons yet but hopefully they'll keep growing.


Not much to say except when they grow up go into the actions, click on any female dragons you have and the option Breed should be there.  You click on that and then chose a male dragon and hope they like each other enough to produce an egg.  doesn't always happen but its fun when it does!




> I think this is a great thread! Everybody has some nice dragons. Its great to see some of the different types.
> 
> Has anybody seen the Purple eggs yet?
>  (I also picked up a red! )


yeah, I had two purple eggs, now they are these two dragons.  :Very Happy: 

this is Lilanth


This is Kisianth

----------


## snakelady

> Ever since I saw the first egg in somebody's signature, I've been thinking it was really cool, and wanting some of my own, but every time I clicked on somebody's egg or hatchling and then on that lovely "Get your own!" link, there were no eggs to be found!
> 
> Finally tonight I got some!  Yay!  And then of course *after* that I read the forum there and found out they are usually available every hour on the hour.  Duh.
> 
> Of course by now I think some of the fun is gone cuz I've seen so many that a lot of the mystery of what they might grow up to has gone.  I hope the person/people doing this keep adding new dragons to keep it interesting!


Yea, Casey! I had trouble getting eggs in the beginning too.  :Smile:

----------


## snakelady

The purples are different. I like them.  :Smile:

----------


## akaangela

I just got my eggs.  I hope enough people click on them to make them hatch.

----------


## snakelady

I clicked them!
I'm sure you will get them to hatch.  :Smile:

----------


## akaangela

Thank you so much (and thank you for all who have clicked on my eggs).  It gives me something else to worry about other than my ball eggs sitting in the incubator.  At least these I can fuss with and not worry about killing them.  I have 33 days till my ball eggs are due to hatch and I have 1 day till my other ball is due to lay her eggs.  It would be cool if both girls laid on the same day a month apart  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

> Thank you so much (and thank you for all who have clicked on my eggs).  It gives me something else to worry about other than my ball eggs sitting in the incubator.  At least these I can fuss with and not worry about killing them.  I have 33 days till my ball eggs are due to hatch and I have 1 day till my other ball is due to lay her eggs.  It would be cool if both girls laid on the same day a month apart


Cool! What kind are you expecting? Got any pics?  :Very Happy:

----------


## anendeloflorien

Hey guys I just got my eggs today  :Smile:  I went through the post and clicked everyones dragons already. Sounds like fun!

----------


## icygirl

Mine are all mature except for one! Hurray!! (see signature)
BTW are red dragons supposed to be female?

----------


## akaangela

I am hoping for at least one albino.  Mom is poss het for albino and dad is het for albino so here is crossing fingers for a baby albino

----------


## kc261

> BTW are red dragons supposed to be female?


I think most of the different dragons can be either male or female?




> I am hoping for at least one albino.  Mom is poss het for albino and dad is het for albino so here is crossing fingers for a baby albino


Hey, if I click on these eggs will they hatch faster?  Good luck on getting that albino!

----------


## snakelady

> Hey guys I just got my eggs today  I went through the post and clicked everyones dragons already. Sounds like fun!


It is fun!
All my dragons grew up today! Yea! But they are all female. So, I got some new eggs to see if I could get a male.  :Smile:  That way while my balls are growing up at least I can breed my dragons. LOL!

akaangela good luck on getting the albino!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kc261

Dragon Cave has gone down?   :Tears: 

I just tried to check on my dragons and I got this message:

Sorry, but it seems as though this server is inadequate. In less than half of the month the site has used 80% of it's allocated bandwidth, and it's been a constant struggle trying to manage to keep the site running without hitting the RAM limit. So, I'm working on moving the site to a server with over 2x the RAM and 6x the bandwidth. Hopefully it won't take long, and I'll see what I can do about preventing your dragons from dying.

My babies just hatched earlier today!  I hope the person that runs the site will be able to work something out.

----------


## snakelady

> Dragon Cave has gone down?  
> 
> I just tried to check on my dragons and I got this message:
> 
> Sorry, but it seems as though this server is inadequate. In less than half of the month the site has used 80% of it's allocated bandwidth, and it's been a constant struggle trying to manage to keep the site running without hitting the RAM limit. So, I'm working on moving the site to a server with over 2x the RAM and 6x the bandwidth. Hopefully it won't take long, and I'll see what I can do about preventing your dragons from dying.
> 
> My babies just hatched earlier today!  I hope the person that runs the site will be able to work something out.


yea! I just saw that too! I hope the owners get it solved quick. Thier website is just too popular. :Surprised: 
What a problem to have. :Rolleyes2: 
The advertisers must love it.

----------


## starmom

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Surprised:

----------


## Ladydragon

arrgghh they are down again?!?  ::slams head against wall::

----------


## Sunny1

Yay the site is back up!!!   :Razz:

----------


## kc261

> Yay the site is back up!!!


Woohoo!

----------


## snakelady

> Woohoo!


 :Dancin' Banana: 

The new server is nice! No more timing out!  :Very Happy:

----------


## babygerl3094

deff love the new server.. it runs so much faster

----------


## DSGB

i dont get any of this dragon business????

----------


## anendeloflorien

Hey guys, I've been trying to get on the Dragon Cave website but it keeps telling me that I am not authorized to view it. Is there a new web address now that they have the new server? Can somebody post the link to the main page for me please? THANKS!  :Razz:

----------


## snakelady

> Hey guys, I've been trying to get on the Dragon Cave website but it keeps telling me that I am not authorized to view it. Is there a new web address now that they have the new server? Can somebody post the link to the main page for me please? THANKS!


Here ya go: http://dragcave.ath.cx/

DSGB if you want a dragon follow the link too.

----------


## anendeloflorien

> Here ya go: http://dragcave.ath.cx/
> 
> DSGB if you want a dragon follow the link too.


Hmmmmmm, its still being weird, here's the error that it gave me 
"
Permission Denied
You don't have permission to access / on this server.
You may want to contact the owner of the site you came from and inform them of this error. "
Has anybody else had this problem or is it just me? I tried taking the "/" out of the address too and it didn't do anything  :Tears: 
later y'all  :Wink:

----------


## LadyOhh

I do when I'm at work...

Not at home.

----------


## snakelady

> Hmmmmmm, its still being weird, here's the error that it gave me 
> "
> Permission Denied
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> You may want to contact the owner of the site you came from and inform them of this error. "
> Has anybody else had this problem or is it just me? I tried taking the "/" out of the address too and it didn't do anything 
> later y'all


did you change any firewall settings lately? web browser updates?

----------


## Sunny1

Hmmmm..... I haven't had any problems.  :Confused: 

And I too love the new server!! It was a little annoying having to wait sooooo long sometimes for the site to load, now it is so much faster!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   The eggs and dragons on here that everyone has load up so much faster too!

----------


## anendeloflorien

You're probably right it's probably just cuz I'm trying to get on at work  :Weirdface:  lol oh well guess I'll try it when I get home it should work there  :Smile:  thanks guys

----------


## snakelady

> The eggs and dragons on here that everyone has load up so much faster too!


 :Good Job:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## akaangela

My eggs hatched  :Smile:  I am so excited.  Now lets see if I can get them to grow up.  Please click on them!  I SO VERY much appreciate it.

----------


## babygerl3094

hehe i know the feelin  :Razz:  mine just matured ! now i cant wait till i get more  :Very Happy:

----------


## Schlyne

Well I gave in and started some eggs.

----------


## babygerl3094

hehe they are kinda addictin  :Embarassed:  i just had to get more  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

> Well I gave in and started some eggs.


LOL! Welcome to the "club"  :Wink:

----------


## kc261

Does anybody else have dragons that seem stuck in hatchling mode?

Mine took about 48 hrs from when they hatched to get to the "it has wings, it must be close to maturing" stage, and about half of that was when the server was down, so I think really only about 24 hours.

Now it has been more than another 48 hrs, and they are still "close to maturing".  Is that normal?

----------


## snakelady

How long they take depends on your hits but that seems pretty normal to me.

----------


## AzureN1ght

I've made a scroll...now I just have to wait for some eggs to appear in the cave  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

wow, look at all these dragons and dragon eggs!!!

----------


## AzureN1ght

Yay! I now have eggs--this is pretty neat  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I'm just waiting for eggs. I clicked on as many dragons, hatchlings and eggs as I could find. Sorry if I missed anyone.  :Smile:

----------


## stangs13

Is the home page therragon cave? I have only been able to get one egg so far bcause I can't find any!

----------


## Epona142

After an hour of waiting patiently and some fast clicking, I got one!! I'm so happy.  :Razz: 

I'm about to go on a clicking spree, so please click mine!  :Good Job:

----------


## Sunny1

Yay!! I finally was successful at dragon breeding and got 2 eggs from 2 mommas!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   I am so proud!!  :Razz:

----------


## kjhowland

pardon my ignorance, but what's the purpose?

----------


## kc261

> Yay!! I finally was successful at dragon breeding and got 2 eggs from 2 mommas!!   I am so proud!!


Woohoo!  Successful breeding!

My dragons finally grew up, so now I've got to try to get more eggs.

----------


## snickers1714

How do I put my egg in my signature?  :Confused:

----------


## Argentra

YAY! I got two eggs!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Click away, everyone!

----------


## kc261

3 new eggs!   :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

> pardon my ignorance, but what's the purpose?


The purpose is fun.  :Smile:

----------


## snickers1714

I got Eggies too!!!

----------


## kc261

> I got Eggies too!!!


And figured out how to get them in your signature!  I was just about to reply to that...

----------


## AzureN1ght

> pardon my ignorance, but what's the purpose?


I guess the purpose is fun  :Smile:  You never had a Gigapet, Tamagachi, or a Neopet once upon a time?

----------


## snickers1714

Yeah i was trying to figure out how to put them in a signature before I even got them.. thanks for the thought though..haha

----------


## Argentra

Yes! Got two more.  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## Yvette

Looks like a lotta fun! Is it free? How's it for young teens? My 14
year old daughter might like this.  :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

It's free, you just have to create an account and have really good timing and fast clickin.  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

Yay!  Got a fourth egg again!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

I hate dial-up! All the pretty sounding eggs get snatched up so fast.

----------


## Yvette

I signed up, but see no eggs!?  :Sad:

----------


## Yvette

OOH! I think I got some?!

----------


## Epona142

So it was YOU who stole all the pretty ones! =P

I'm just a'teasing ya! I managed to get two more, sure wish I had some pretty ones like that, but maybe one day I'll get lucky.

----------


## snickers1714

so how many views or clicks or whatever is good? From what I understand too little it will die and too many it will run away?

----------


## stangs13

I cant find any at all!!!!

----------


## stangs13

haha, I post that and I look at the site, and there is tons of eggs...lol.

----------


## babygerl3094

Ok, ive seen that some eggs have clouds around them... what does that mean ?

----------


## ADEE

ok, so i bit.. do you have to keep pressing refresh to find eggs?

----------


## ADEE

I got one!

----------


## snakelady

WOW!! I get sick and don't post for 2 days and look at everybody's eggs and dragons!!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Pink Elephant: 

Welcome to all the new dragon keepers.  :Rolleyes2: 

Congrats sunny1 on the dragon breeding. I'm going to try that too. Just got to get a male in my group.  :Wink:

----------


## tideguyinva

i got 4 finally

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:  I'll click yours if you click mine  :Wink: 

Ive been going through each of the pages just clicking eggs and baby dragons lol... total dork!

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:  I have a purple egg!

What is the benefit of hiding eggs?

----------


## snakelady

> I'll click yours if you click mine 
> 
> Ive been going through each of the pages just clicking eggs and baby dragons lol... total dork!


LOL

----------


## Ladydragon

heh... I see the following is growing!!!  Nightlad started it, I followed and now everyone is getting hooked.  this is great.  I see a few people already got lucky and got some rare eggs.  keep showing them off.

----------


## BMorrison

I don't even know how to do those things. Says something about not having access to the site.

----------


## ADEE

Is it bad to keep clicking the baby dragons/eggs? I wouldnt want to harm other peoples eggs lol!!!

I have finally come to the realization im a total dork.. 23yr getting excited over animated eggs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ladydragon

> I don't even know how to do those things. Says something about not having access to the site.


you have to sign up for an account.  it's free





> Is it bad to keep clicking the baby dragons/eggs? I wouldnt want to harm other peoples eggs lol!!!
> 
> I have finally come to the realization im a total dork.. 23yr getting excited over animated eggs


too few clicks and too many clicks can kill your eggs and hatchlings.   Too many clicks can also make them sick which can also kill them.  If you feel your dragon is getting to many clicks, go into your scroll, go into actions on whatever dragon you choose and hide the dragon.   then people can't see it or click on it and gives the egg/hatchling a rest to recooperate if its getting sick or getting too many clicks.  have fun.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

Aha, Doris. that explains my question from before about the "hide" option.. how do you know if your dragon is getting too many hits?

----------


## kjhowland

Nada, never had any of the electronic pets.  I'll be darned if I'm going to pick up any electron doo-doo

----------


## ADEE

> Nada, never had any of the electronic pets.  I'll be darned if I'm going to pick up any electron doo-doo


Hey, to each his own

----------


## kjhowland

OK I'm game, I have an egg  or is it a rock  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

so much for not getting any  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny1

Aww... look at all the cute dragons!! And welcome to all the new dragons keepers!!  :Razz:

----------


## AzureN1ght

How long does it usually take to get a dragon hatched? Is it a certain number of days or clicks, or it just random?

----------


## kjhowland

Q: How many clicks does my egg need to hatch?
A: There is no set amount. Hatching is based on a ratio of clicks, views, unique views, and time, so there is no magic number that you must reach. It is, for example, possible for an egg to hatch with 0 clicks. In addition, different breeds may require more or less views/unique views/clicks

----------


## TheHabit

how do I get eggs? I signed up, but all it says is: 

You enter the cave and see many large dragons scattered about, some with hatchlings, sleeping on piles of gold. 

You also see a pile of scrolls on the ground. Having been here before, you have started a scroll to record information about the growth and progress of your eggs. A scroll labeled "Forum" also catches your eye.

You expected to see some eggs, but there are none to be found.

----------


## kjhowland

You have to keep refreshing until they show up.  I think they do it every ten minutes or so

----------


## lord jackel

OK got mine...now just need to figure out what the heck I am doing.  :Smile:

----------


## TheHabit

> You have to keep refreshing until they show up.  I think they do it every ten minutes or so


ah ok. gotcha  :Wink:

----------


## TheHabit

woohoo snagged one!

help it hatch!

----------


## snakelady

Hey I got a gold one. :Very Happy:

----------


## kc261

> Hey I got a gold one.


Gold!  I'm so jealous!

----------


## snakelady

> Gold!  I'm so jealous!


Thanks!

I just got my dragons to breed first time! whoopee.
LOL 

I know, I know they are just graphics for goodness sake...but it's still fun.
 :Smile:

----------


## snickers1714

Hey I got one thats paper... huh... does anyone else have this?

----------


## snakelady

> Hey I got one thats paper... huh... does anyone else have this?


Never seen that one.  :Surprised: 
Wonder what it will look like!

----------


## andwhy6

ive never done this what does it take for it to hatch???i cant find another dragon.. will you guys help me out so i can at least hatch this one green one please  :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

That paper egg is really neat looking!

----------


## akaangela

I got a new egg. click on him  :Smile:  please.  I saw the paper dragon and it is cool

----------


## ADEE

Paper egg is wayy cool!! Now watch it be something lame lol, just kidding!

----------


## Argentra

*whew* My eggs were all soft this morning, but they seem better now after a day in the fog.  :Smile:

----------


## andwhy6

i dont get this dragon thing... is it pretty much just for your sig? you dont actually do anything for them

----------


## snakelady

> i dont get this dragon thing... is it pretty much just for your sig? you dont actually do anything for them


just for fun.

You have to get clicks. Which in turn sends people to the website, which generates revenue for the site from the advertisers if you click on the ads. That's partly how they pay for the site.

Plus cookies...

----------


## andwhy6

alright just wonderin. thanks.. its a pain to even find an egg  :Weirdface:

----------


## Ladydragon

ah.. I see someone has gotten a paper egg..  :Sad:   I want one of those and keep missing it.  I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like.

----------


## Ladydragon

> *whew* My eggs were all soft this morning, but they seem better now after a day in the fog.


kewl..  glad to see they are doing okay now.

----------


## ADEE

> The shell of the egg seems soft, as though there's something wrong with it.


Oh no!!! I put it in hiding.. is that what im supposed to do? Its had 20 clicks so far today

----------


## kc261

Argentra, your white egg is soft!

----------


## Zinger333

Yeah something new to take up all of my free time.  Yeah hopefully that means that work will go by faster. :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Rolleyes2:  :Good Job:

----------


## mischevious21

Oh god,  another thing to get addicted to. lol

----------


## Epona142

Yay! I got one more  :Smile:

----------


## starmom

Here's 2 that I just got that I haven't seen before: the little bitty one and the paper one

----------


## Argentra

> Argentra, your white egg is soft!


Yeah, just noticed and hid it. Sigh, too many views not enough unique views.

----------


## Sunny1

Wow everyone has such awesome eggs!! I think I read that the paper one is one of the rare ones. I am not sure about the itty bitty one though. Can't wait to see what they will look like!! 

And I believe that eggs appear on the hour, although I was reading that there may be some sort of glitch where some eggs are appearing sporadically. But you also have to be quick at that time and click on the eggs that you want before someone else grabs them!!  :Razz:

----------


## snakelady

> Here's 2 that I just got that I haven't seen before: the little bitty one and the paper one


Hey, that bitty one is so cute.  :Smile: 

I saw the paper dragon on someone else's scroll. It's cool.  :Very Happy: 
I like the paper egg too.

----------


## mischevious21

Do any of you know what my yellow egg is? lol

----------


## Epona142

Hatch, you cute little buggers!  :Razz:

----------


## snakelady

> Do any of you know what my yellow egg is? lol


nope but can't wait to see
 :Good Job:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Ooooh! My eggies are almost hatched! I'm so excited  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

> Ooooh! My eggies are almost hatched! I'm so excited


yea!

My purple dragon is taking forever to grow up.  :Sigh2:

----------


## ADEE

Hurray!! my eggs have cracks! how cool


What is considered a unique view/click?

----------


## stangs13

My first egg hatched, what is he?  It says he isn't a dragon.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> My first egg hatched, what is he?  It says he isn't a dragon.


He looks like a Yoshi  :Very Happy:

----------


## kc261

Woohoo!  I bred 2 of my dragons and got an egg!  Black female & mint-green male.

My orange female & green plant male wouldn't even go near each other.  Does anyone know if that is based on breed, or random, or ???  In other words, if I try these 2 again next week, will I get the same response, or will they maybe like each other better next time?

----------


## kc261

> Hurray!! my eggs have cracks! how cool
> 
> 
> What is considered a unique view/click?


Isn't it exciting?   :Razz: 

The site keeps track of ip addresses or something so it knows who has viewed your dragons and clicked on them.  So no matter how many times I click the same dragon, or view it, it only counts as one unique view, and one click.  But when somebody else who has a different ip address opens this thread (or views your egg anywhere else) you'll get another unique view.

----------


## snakelady

> My first egg hatched, what is he?  It says he isn't a dragon.


I think he's a dino.

----------


## Mindibun

Ok, I had to. The back story on this one is that it was left outside the cave, abandoned. I'm saving it. 

I went through and clicked on as many eggs and dragons in this thread as I could. Please click my one little egg in return.  :Please:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Eeee! I've got baby dragons!  :Smile:  Thanks for clickin' folks! I'll keep clickin' away at yours, too  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

Hurray!!! my eggs have holes in them lol

----------


## snakelady

> Eeee! I've got baby dragons!  Thanks for clickin' folks! I'll keep clickin' away at yours, too


cool-- to everyone with new babies? :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

A crack! One is cracking! YAY!

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:  sweeeett... everyones eggs are lookin good

----------


## Argentra

:Very Happy:  Yay, they hatched! Had to hide them, tho... 

Need more unique views and clicks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

:Sad:  starmom...your paper egg died

----------


## anendeloflorien

Lol wow this thread just keeps going and going and going! I loves my grown up dragons so much I had to go out and get some new eggs so I can try breeding  :Good Job:

----------


## anendeloflorien

> yea!
> 
> My purple dragon is taking forever to grow up.


I don't see him in your sig maybe thats why? Or did he grow up so you got a new egg since this post happened? lol later!

----------


## snickers1714

Hey can you guys click on my eggs because I don't think they are getting enough clicks and I only have 3 days.

----------


## starmom

> starmom...your paper egg died


Yeah, I know  :Sad: 
I thought that I had covered it in fog....
I have the other paper egg though and also the teeny one and also a red one  :Very Happy: 
Guess I'm a bad dragon mommy  :Surprised:

----------


## snakelady

> I don't see him in your sig maybe thats why? Or did he grow up so you got a new egg since this post happened? lol later!


LOL 
She did grow up finally...and I got a new egg. You can see her in my dragon scroll link. 
 :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Epona142

One hatched!! Ohh...scary vines. And some of the others are starting to hatch! Yay! Can you steal another egg once you have hatchlings?

----------


## mischevious21

Yea, my white and pink eggs have been literaly just a few clicks away from hatching since I left for work at 4- I exspected to have two new hatchlings and be able to get two more eggs when I got home (like 10 min ago), but nope, their still where they were earlier. So if you wanna click, I'll click back  :Wink:  lol

----------


## ADEE

> Yea, my white and pink eggs have been literaly just a few clicks away from hatching since I left for work at 4- I exspected to have two new hatchlings and be able to get two more eggs when I got home (like 10 min ago), but nope, their still where they were earlier. So if you wanna click, I'll click back  lol


i clicked ya

----------


## mischevious21

Why thank you- and I've clicked yours  :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

Of course I clicked!  :Smile:  Love that light blue one!!

----------


## mischevious21

Well thank you  :Smile:  and I already clicked yours, lol. I can't wait to get the green, vine-type dragon! He's very unique!

----------


## Epona142

Oh look! One of yours hatched! What a handsome black dragon!

Edited to add (or maybe it was already hatched and I just didn't notice? LOL)

----------


## Epona142

And I got a new one! It's so pretty and orange!

----------


## ADEE

oh my goodness!! i have three baby dragon things!

HOW CUTE hurray!! thanks to everyone who helped me  :Good Job:

----------


## rabernet

mumbles to self - you guys sucked me in!  :Mad: 

But will you click my wittle egg?  :Smile:

----------


## lord jackel

Yea they finally hatched...aren't they cute!

----------


## rabernet

So, is there a limit of eggs you can get in one day? It won't let me get anymore.

----------


## rabernet

OK - I'm abandoning my eggs for rats instead. Don't want my siggy to get too crowded!

----------


## kellysballs

I found an abandonded egg.

----------


## rabernet

I just abandoned four of them.  :Wink:

----------


## kellysballs

Well thanks!  I have been looking for an egg for a few days now  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

> Well thanks!  I have been looking for an egg for a few days now


You're welcome - I picked up all four this morning!  :Wink:

----------


## tweets_4611

Well I finally found an egg and decided I would try this again....last time I didn't really get any clicks and the eggs didn't hatch, but since it has gotten so much more popular I figured I would try again.  :Razz:

----------


## tweets_4611

Ah, a quick question....what's the difference between a 'unique view' and a 'click'?

I guess I thought that if someone viewed the egg or dragon that it counted as a click. How do you get views but not clicks?

----------


## equis8

I'm new to the dragon cave  :Smile:  so please help my guys grow  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:  the fourth one hatched hurray!

----------


## anendeloflorien

lol everyones hoppin on the dragon train now  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

We've been busted!  Well, not really, but in case anyone missed it, today Judy (JLC) posted a reminder about the TOS as it applies to what we are and aren't allowed to have in our signature.  Here is a link:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?p=789731

The sentence that seems to apply to the dragons is "ALL graphics included in your signature must not exceed a total of 100 pixels tall and 450 pixels wide."

The good news is she said nothing about stopping the dragons, just making sure they will fit, even when they grow up.  The other good news is MOST of the dragons, even as adults, will fit.

The bad news is at least one dragon is taller than 100 pixels.  I believe it is only one of them.  It is the one that starts with the egg description "This egg is surrounded by fog."

MOST of the adults are also under 100 pixels wide, so if you have only 4 at a time, you should be ok if you don't have them spaced out a lot.  If you are breeding and have more than 4 at a time, I'd recommend staggering them so they won't all turn adult at the same time.

Let's all work to make sure that we aren't violating the TOS!  We want to be able to continue to have our dragons here!  We are lucky that they are allowed; let's keep it that way!

----------


## Epona142

I'll make sure to watch that! Thanks for the heads up.

And look! Two more hatched! Yay! I went through and clicked all the new eggs and babies.  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

anen, looks like i have one baby dragon like your adult with the venus fly trap looking vines lol..

they are growing!! thanks everyone for the clicks

----------


## kjhowland

Hmmmm some weird looking critters

----------


## ADEE

> You were right, it's not the same species as the other eggs. So if it's not a dragon, what is it?
> And look, it's gotten bigger! Maybe it will reach its full size soon.


thats for my little dino looking creature  :Very Happy: 

So far I have one male (dino), two females (green and purple ones)... the pink one might also be a female, i guess ill find out in the next couple days. Maybe I can make a hybrid dragon and breed dragons to dinos lol woo hoo.. thanks to the person who got me interested lol.. its fun, in a cheesy kinda way!



At what point can you get more eggs? I tried this morning, thinking because i have hatchlings i could get more eggs and it wouldnt let me?

----------


## snakelady

> We've been busted!  Well, not really, but in case anyone missed it, today Judy (JLC) posted a reminder about the TOS as it applies to what we are and aren't allowed to have in our signature.  Here is a link:
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?p=789731
> 
> The sentence that seems to apply to the dragons is "ALL graphics included in your signature must not exceed a total of 100 pixels tall and 450 pixels wide."
> 
> The good news is she said nothing about stopping the dragons, just making sure they will fit, even when they grow up.  The other good news is MOST of the dragons, even as adults, will fit.
> 
> The bad news is at least one dragon is taller than 100 pixels.  I believe it is only one of them.  It is the one that starts with the egg description "This egg is surrounded by fog."
> 
> ...


I got a message about that today too. Let's all keep an eye on our sigs. So, we can keep our dragons. Thanks everyone!

----------


## andwhy6

i wonder if they are going to add more to the site cuz as of now its kinda pointless but interesting to see how they grow i guess

----------


## andwhy6

> I've noticed more dragon eggs and dragons on the site lately. 
> I'm fairly new to the whole dragon cave thing myself but thought everyone who has eggs or dragons from dragon cave could post here so we could see them all. 
> 
> Here's also a place to share tips to keep our dragons alive.
> 
> So, I'll start...Do you post your dragons in other places besides here?


wow you have a ton! i barely had the time to get the ones i have

----------


## kc261

> At what point can you get more eggs? I tried this morning, thinking because i have hatchlings i could get more eggs and it wouldnt let me?


Yeah, I tried that too.  I think both eggs & hatchlings count, so you can only get new eggs if you have fewer than 4 eggs and/or hatchlings.  I believe adult dragons are unlimited, and if you "freeze" a hatchling it won't count.  Also, you can still breed and get new eggs that way.




> i wonder if they are going to add more to the site cuz as of now its kinda pointless but interesting to see how they grow i guess


The "point" is that it is fun and they are cute.  Plus it has the pokemon "gotta catch them all" element.  I do think they intend to add more varieties of dragons, so that should add to the fun!

----------


## snakelady

> wow you have a ton! i barely had the time to get the ones i have


LOL! That's what I thought about other people's when I first started!
 :Wink:

----------


## mischevious21

Yea, there are some people that have like, EVERY dragon- and then some, with some frozen hatchlings and dino's and stuff!

----------


## mischevious21

> Yeah, I tried that too.  I think both eggs & hatchlings count, so you can only get new eggs if you have fewer than 4 eggs and/or hatchlings.  I believe adult dragons are unlimited, and if you "freeze" a hatchling it won't count.  Also, you can still breed and get new eggs that way.


No, I don't think so- because I had four hatchlings and four eggs yeesterday, and today I have three hatchlings and four eggs, so I don't think that was it..

----------


## Epona142

OH, look at my little storm dragon! Isn't he handsome.

----------


## kc261

> No, I don't think so- because I had four hatchlings and four eggs yeesterday, and today I have three hatchlings and four eggs, so I don't think that was it..


I saw you had a lot; I had assumed you had bred them.  I actually looked at them just now, and except for the hidden one I can't see, they are all "stolen".   Hmmmm.  How'd you do that?

Is it possible that you got some that were abandoned?  Maybe abandoned eggs/hatchlings don't count as part of the limit of 4?

I just went through several of the people on this thread who have more than 4 eggs/hatchlings.  Some are like me, they got an extra one because they bred it.  Others have 5 or more "stolen" eggs.  Epona142 and AshleyB are the ones that I noticed.  So guys how'd you get more than 4?  Share your secrets!   :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

> I saw you had a lot; I had assumed you had bred them.  I actually looked at them just now, and except for the hidden one I can't see, they are all "stolen".   Hmmmm.  How'd you do that?
> 
> Is it possible that you got some that were abandoned?  Maybe abandoned eggs/hatchlings don't count as part of the limit of 4?
> 
> I just went through several of the people on this thread who have more than 4 eggs/hatchlings.  Some are like me, they got an extra one because they bred it.  Others have 5 or more "stolen" eggs.  Epona142 and AshleyB are the ones that I noticed.  So guys how'd you get more than 4?  Share your secrets!


Secret juju going on. LOL

----------


## mischevious21

> I saw you had a lot; I had assumed you had bred them.  I actually looked at them just now, and except for the hidden one I can't see, they are all "stolen".   Hmmmm.  How'd you do that?
> 
> Is it possible that you got some that were abandoned?  Maybe abandoned eggs/hatchlings don't count as part of the limit of 4?
> 
> I just went through several of the people on this thread who have more than 4 eggs/hatchlings.  Some are like me, they got an extra one because they bred it.  Others have 5 or more "stolen" eggs.  Epona142 and AshleyB are the ones that I noticed.  So guys how'd you get more than 4?  Share your secrets!


lol, no secrets, really. The only abandon one that I got was my black, now adult dragon, Icis. All of the other ones I got at the 'hour' mark- most I got though I do think were from glitches, because I would get on at like 12:47 for example, a random time, and there would be 'mystery eggs', and I would ust grab them. Just every time I see that one has hatched, I go and wait for some eggs and grab a new one quick. 

 But yes, abandon eggs do count- but hatchlings dont. Or so it seems for me anyway- cause I've only been doing this for less than  a week myself. lol. 

So for those of you witrh hatchlings and less than four eggs- wait and go for it! Get somethjing cool! :Cool:  lol.

 Good luck!

----------


## Yvette

2 of my eggs died.  :Sad: 
This is what I have left. When do they hatch?????

----------


## Epona142

After one of mine hatched, I just happened to get on when a random egg appeared, and snagged it. I was surprised, cause I thought I wouldn't be able to get anymore for a while! So no idea  :Razz:

----------


## Yvette

Just got another  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


It says it seems soft? Any hints to make it stronger?

----------


## Yvette

But, I wanna baby!  :Taz:

----------


## kellysballs

> But, I wanna baby!


Me too! It seems like I have had these guys of a while now (2 days  :Wink: ) and I am just ready of them to hatch already!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

> Just got another 
> 
> 
> It says it seems soft? Any hints to make it stronger?


If your egg is soft you need to hide it for awhile or it could die.

----------


## Yvette

Yes! Finally! I got a baby! Thanx all!  :Very Happy: 
My others look like they might hatch too!

----------


## kc261

Well, I just tried to get another egg, and I got the message "You decide that the 5 hatchlings you already have are more than you can handle." and it wouldn't let me take the egg.  So how come some of us can get more and some of us can't??

Maybe if I had 3 hatchlings and 2 eggs that would be ok?   :Confused2:

----------


## kc261

OK, I think I've found the answer to my own question...  this is a quote from the FAQ on Dragon Cave

"There is also a limit to the number of eggs and hatchlings you can have at any one time. If you have either 4 eggs or 4 hatchlings, you will be unable to take or adopt another egg. This limit is increased to 5 when breeding."

----------


## ADEE

I have five and I dont breed... I wonder why it let me do it. Im brand new to this dragon cave thing too

----------


## anendeloflorien

> OK, I think I've found the answer to my own question...  this is a quote from the FAQ on Dragon Cave
> 
> "There is also a limit to the number of eggs and hatchlings you can have at any one time. If you have either 4 eggs or 4 hatchlings, you will be unable to take or adopt another egg. This limit is increased to 5 when breeding."


Hmmmm I have 4 egss and 2 hatchlings. I tried to pick up a 5th egg and it said that I couldn't do that. I need to get a male adult dragon! right now all of my adults are females  :Taz:  lol maybe one of my hatchlings or an egg will be a male.

----------


## anendeloflorien

> Yes! Finally! I got a baby! Thanx all! 
> My others look like they might hatch too!


I think that 2 of your eggs have died  :Sad:  you should hide the green one if it's soft too otherwise that one might croak too  :Surprised:

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:  just went through and clicked everyones eggs/hatchlings again

----------


## Yvette

Ok. I am done with this game. I am just too impatient for it, I guess. I had 3 eggs die.  :Sad:

----------


## Epona142

Awww, that's too bad.  :Sad: 

Beautiful GSD in your avatar and signature though!!


Come on little orange egg...hatch!

----------


## ADEE

:Very Happy:   two of my dragons grew up!!!

----------


## snakelady

> two of my dragons grew up!!!


 :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## starmom

> two of my dragons grew up!!!


I love your dino! Can they breed too?

----------


## ADEE

I left the cute dino in my siggy but i had to hide my other two eggs.. they werent getting enough clicks  :Sad:  i had one already die on me!! So I removed the other two grown dragons, and as everyone knows they can be seen in my scroll. I can breed my two female dragons but darn it i have no male dragons.. the male dino doesnt have the offer to breed to the dragons, so i guess not lol

----------


## ADEE

whats going on with the dragon cave???

----------


## snakelady

Looks like they are down again.  :Sad:

----------


## mischevious21

Their up again  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

Yea!  :Dancin' Banana: 

 :Snake:

----------


## ADEE

yeah!!

----------


## tweets_4611

I can't seem to get any to hatch...do you guys only put your dragons on here or are they on other sites? This is the second time I've tried this, but I don't ever even get my eggs to crack...all you dragon wiz people..what are your secrets???   :Razz: 

***Ok....so as I typed this one or two of my eggs cracked....they just wanted to prove me wrong ^_^

----------


## mischevious21

lol, it's funny how that works (the eggs cracking while your typing), I've had them hatch jut as I was complaining about them being cracked forever. Personaly, I just have mine on this site, since this is really the only forum I'm on (every so often I go on a beardie one when I'm having problems with mine, but thats rare so their not on there).

----------


## kc261

Tweets, I think most of us post our eggs only on bp.net.  However, most of us are pretty active averaging several posts a day in various sub-forums on this site.  I took a quick glance at your previous posts, and you don't seem to post that often.  I think your eggs will still hatch ok, they'll just be slower to hatch & grow than you may see with some of the more active people here.

----------


## ADEE

I only have mine posted here...

----------


## Purrrfect9

Ya, so I just fell into this whole dragon thing too, and I put my only egg in my siggy, lol. They're all pretty cute from what I've seen so far

----------


## andwhy6

is there some where you can go and see how many there are?

----------


## snakelady

> is there some where you can go and see how many there are?


Do you mean how many dragons?  :Weirdface: 
You could try the dragon cave forum. It's at the D cave entrance. :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

WOOHOO!  :Pink Elephant:  My babies became adults while I was away!!

I was afraid they would die while I was moving, since I had the internet off, but I came back tonight and found four adults! They're all females, tho, so now I have to look for more eggs to get some males.

BTW, how do you make the icon/picture for the scroll to place it in the sig instead of the individual dragons?

----------


## snakelady

> WOOHOO!  My babies became adults while I was away!!
> 
> I was afraid they would die while I was moving, since I had the internet off, but I came back tonight and found four adults! They're all females, tho, so now I have to look for more eggs to get some males.
> 
> BTW, how do you make the icon/picture for the scroll to place it in the sig instead of the individual dragons?


Yea for you!  :Dancin' Banana: 

I think someone made the icon/picture. But you can add your scroll address to your sig. It's at the bottom of your scroll.
Looks something like what I've got in mine.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chaotic

How do you know if they are sick? And what do I do if they die? Im so sad they died.  :Sad:

----------


## kc261

> How do you know if they are sick? And what do I do if they die? Im so sad they died.


Check your eggs occasionally.  There will be some sort of message about the egg being soft if they are sick.

It looks to me like your dragons just didn't get enough views and clicks and ran out of time, as they only have 7 days to hatch.

----------


## Chaotic

Poor Eggies  :Sad:  Can i get more while I still have them?

----------


## mischevious21

You can have four live eggs at a time- five, if you breed one yourself

----------


## Chaotic

YAY! Apparently I can get more! Got a pink one and a rock one! *Wonders what the rock will look like*

----------


## Argentra

WooHoo! Take two: Pink and Stone! Help them along  :Very Happy:

----------


## mischevious21

lol congrats you two- but be careful, I've almost had a few eggs kiled- my rock egg, especialy, and had to hide it for a day to keep it alive. It's also happend with two other eggs of mine, andone hatchling- just remember, if the shells soft or the dragon hatchling sick- HIDE!  lol

----------


## Argentra

Oh I know... I had to hide all four of my first eggs for a day, twice.  :Smile:  Just have to keep an eye on them. I'm hoping that Stone dragon will be a male.

----------


## mischevious21

Hmmm.. I think it would look.. Better(?) if my stone dragon was a male, but I guess it doesnt really matter. lol.

----------


## Epona142

I've got a grown up dragon! Yay! I can't get anymore eggs yet, but some of my hatchlings are absolutely darling. Can't wait to see what they look like grown up.

----------


## andwhy6

click me click me. i at least want one adult  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

daaaanng snagged two eggs at once.. saweeet.

My male white dragon is going to mature soon, then off to breed it to the two females I have. How very exciting  :ROFL:

----------


## Chaotic

Im a bad eggie mommy!  :Sad:  I abandond my rock eggie! And got another red one! DOH! Well I dont think my first red one will live anywayss, so now i have a back up!

----------


## Epona142

I bred two dragons! Too neat! Still sneaking around trying to get more eggs, dial-up sure makes it hard! But I'll get there.

----------


## Chaotic

Yay! Look at my eggies!! They so cute! Hopefully they will all make it this time.  :Sad:  I losted some *Cry* But I have these now!

----------


## Epona142

Oh look, I stole two more!! I'm so happy. I love the black one, I hope its that scary black dragon I saw on someone's page. The green one is bright! Maybe a dinosaur? Or the little green dragon.
Help them hatch!! I'm going on a clicking spree!

----------


## Schlyne

I dunno about the rest of you, but it seems like I have to fog my eggs all the time!  :Taz: 

They seem to be progressing well, at least.

----------


## ADEE

:Wink:  Im wondering if any of mine will hatch today!!! Please also click the little white one.. i would love to see it grow up finally lol

clicks anyone? :Good Job:  :Bowdown: 

DANG IT!!! 2 dead eggs!

----------


## kc261

> DANG IT!!! 2 dead eggs!


Aww.  That's too bad.   :Tears: 

I guess I've been lucky so far that I haven't lost any.  I've certainly had plenty of soft shells and sick hatchlings.

----------


## Schlyne

> My orange female & green plant male wouldn't even go near each other.  Does anyone know if that is based on breed, or random, or ???  In other words, if I try these 2 again next week, will I get the same response, or will they maybe like each other better next time?


I got the "won't go near each other" when I tried to breed mine last week.  I'm going to try my orange with my green earth dragon this week.

----------


## ADEE

hurray!! my white dragon and purple dragon created a white egg! cool lol...

----------


## snakelady

> I got the "won't go near each other" when I tried to breed mine last week.  I'm going to try my orange with my green earth dragon this week.


I tried to breed my gold one. I was really hoping she would and I got that same message. LOL
She didn't like any of my males. I guess.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Argentra

BWAHAHAHA! I got the fog egg!!  :Very Happy:  And my other three new ones are set to hatch. I love this game.

Now I just hope that at least one of those is a male...

----------


## Chaotic

YAY! I made my boyfriend get eggies too!! Help his eggies.

----------


## PythonChick

Hey everyone. I just got my first little egg so I have no idea what I am doing, but I love the little eggs and hatched dragons, so here goes nothing.

----------


## andwhy6

please click my green guy!! hes not gonna make it  :Surprised:

----------


## ADEE

and why, i feel your pain.. i just lost another egg to lack of clicks!!!

----------


## kc261

> please click my green guy!! hes not gonna make it


Looks like he is all grown up!  Except it isn't a he, it is a she!  Yay!




> and why, i feel your pain.. i just lost another egg to lack of clicks!!!


Ashley, I just took a look at your scroll, and it looks to me like your eggs might be dying from too many clicks and/or views too fast.  All the dead ones I saw died either on the same day your stole/bred them, or the next day.  I don't think they die from lack of clicks until the whole 7 days have gone by.  Not sure about that.

I was browsing around the dragon cave forum, and saw a couple people say they don't even post their eggs until they've had them a day or 2, to prevent that from happening.  Might be worth a try?  Or else just check them frequently and fog them if they get soft/sick, which is what I've been doing and so far haven't lost any.

----------


## ADEE

:Wink:  thanks casey.. i did have one that was cracked & died on me i think... could be wrong though. thanks for the suggestion

----------


## Schlyne

I can't access the site at all, i keep getting permission denied.  Also, right before this it said proxy detected (Which I'm not using) and I couldn't access a thing.

Anybody else having this problem?

----------


## kc261

> I can't access the site at all, i keep getting permission denied.  Also, right before this it said proxy detected (Which I'm not using) and I couldn't access a thing.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem?


I seem to be able to access the site ok.

Permission denied might be due to firewall issues.  Are you trying to get there from work?

Don't know about the proxy thing, except I know they don't want people using them on Dragon Cave.

I viewed the 4 eggs you currently have visible and they look ok, not soft or anything, if that helps at all.

----------


## Schlyne

No, there's no way I could get to this site from work, I wouldn't even attempt it.  The entire website would be blocked and I'd get a reason, I wouldn't be getting this.

(I've started a thread on the dragon cave board to try and get somebody over there to figure out the problem). I did check the link they provide to determine a proxy and it tells me that a proxy is detected.

Actually, I was viewing all my eggs, then I hid the egg I just bred because it was soft, and then i saw a "proxy detected" at the bottom of the screen then I got permission denied.  Every program I have has been running without a problem and I was working on the eggs just fine.

I've turned off the firewall, the antivirus software and peer guardian and got no change.  I tried the website from here, from google and from my bookmark and nothing changes.  I've also tried it in IE (where my firefox addon noscript would not apply) and in firefox with all the scripts turned on and nothing is different.

Basically, nothing I did was different and then the site kicked me out.

I also checked my address through a free proxy server test from a website on google and it tells me I'm not using a proxy.

----------


## snakelady

I can't seem to get anymore eggs.  The site won't load for me when the eggs are there.  :Sad: 
I'd like to get a couple more males to breed my dragons. Maybe it will be better when the new month comes?

----------


## kc261

The site was REALLY laggy at 4pm ET, which is right when you posted.  It is usually slower on the hour when everyone is trying to get eggs, but not usually as bad as it was this time.

I find I have the best luck during hours when most people are asleep.

----------


## Epona142

I just took some time to click away. I sure wish I could get one of the little white dragons, and the blue dragon, and the water dragon, and the two headed one...or them all!  :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

I really want a 2 headed dragon.  A red one would be nice as well.

----------


## andwhy6

there needs to be a real fire breathing animal!

----------


## mischevious21

> I really want a 2 headed dragon.  A red one would be nice as well.


I want a female two headed dragon- I have the male, but I like the lighter one!

----------


## Epona142

I got a blue egg! Yes! Been wanting one forever.  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

The blue dragons are my absolute favorites!  It took me a while to get one.  I've got one mostly grown now.   :Very Happy: 

I still need a female 2 headed also.  Then I can breed 2 headeds.  Woo!

And then I just need...   LOL.

Plus there will eventually be MORE kinds of dragons.  I get the idea that the plan is to consistently add more.  I saw this post on the Dragon Cave forums by the person that runs the game:
"I was on a streak of once a week before. But then came the replacement project, and I stopped releasing new dragons.  I need to get back on some kind of "system" of releasing new dragons, but I'm busy. I thought I'd have less to do once AP tests were done, but I guess not."

I'd love to see some new & different dragons soon!

----------


## snakelady

> The blue dragons are my absolute favorites!  It took me a while to get one.  I've got one mostly grown now.  
> 
> I still need a female 2 headed also.  Then I can breed 2 headeds.  Woo!
> 
> And then I just need...   LOL.
> 
> Plus there will eventually be MORE kinds of dragons.  I get the idea that the plan is to consistently add more.  I saw this post on the Dragon Cave forums by the person that runs the game:
> "I was on a streak of once a week before. But then came the replacement project, and I stopped releasing new dragons.  I need to get back on some kind of "system" of releasing new dragons, but I'm busy. I thought I'd have less to do once AP tests were done, but I guess not."
> 
> I'd love to see some new & different dragons soon!


That would be great! I really like the dragons now. I bet they would come up with some awesome new ones!  :Surprised: 

Our dragon want lists are as long as our ball python want lists. LOL
Good thing they don't cost us anything!

----------


## mischevious21

Yea, no kidding! Then we'd all be screwed!




> That would be great! I really like the dragons now. I bet they would come up with some awesome new ones! 
> 
> Our dragon want lists are as long as our ball python want lists. LOL
> Good thing they don't cost us anything!

----------


## Schlyne

Anybody else having problems getting to the site?

----------


## kc261

Schlyne, are you still having problems with that proxy thing?

----------


## Schlyne

No.  It came back, but I was unable to get to the site at all for a couple hours or so.

Tj09 (the admin on dragon cave forum) reset it so I could access the site again.

I'm still not sure what may have caused the proxy thing.

----------


## Chaotic

*Sigh* Only one of mine is cracking .. and its gunna die soon  :Sad:  I just dont have anywhere active to post them besides here.

----------


## Argentra

Umm... that cracking means it's going to HATCH soon. If it were a horizontal crack it would be dying. Don't worry, you're doing fine.  :Smile:

----------


## mischevious21

If you post in more threads on here, you'll get them to hatch. the more you post, the more people see  :Smile:

----------


## andwhy6

my babies only got a day left help me please  :Very Happy:

----------


## kc261

If anybody has been having trouble getting eggs, that problem may have been fixed.  The past 3 times (one last night and 2 today) that I have checked on the hour to try to get eggs, the eggs have lasted until at least 5 minutes past the hour!  So maybe with the popularity of the site, they have decided to make more eggs.

Of course, the rare ones are still hard to find and you have to click FAST to get those!

----------


## kellysballs

I snatched some new eggs today! I still haven't been fast enough for the purple one though.

----------


## Schlyne

How are you guys getting more than 5 eggs/hatchlings?
I can have 5 because I can breed my dragons, but some of you seem to have more than that.

----------


## kellysballs

I think I fixed my url prob. Thanks Schlyne!

----------


## cinderbird

I gave in and got the dragons. I cant breed ball pythons yet so something i dont have to feed and incubate is awesome for me.

I just got my next two eggs i cant wait to see how they hatch. 

So.. clicks for all! (ive clicked everything ive seen so far).

----------


## ADEE

:Smile:  put some "new" eggs on my siggy.. i let them sit for a couple days before posting them

----------


## snakelady

I was finally able to get some new eggs!!! Yea. :Dancin' Banana: 


 :Sad:   :Confused:   New problem: I tried to name more of my dragons and it wouldn't let me. Just said "the ink disappeared so you try something else."
Anyone else had problems with naming? I know you can only name them once but it won't let me do that.

----------


## Chaotic

Stupid Eggies! I had so many die  :Sad:  UGH! I have new ones now! Hmph!

----------


## tweets_4611

The names have to be unique....if someone else has the name the 'ink will dissapear'. You just have to try something else that noone else has tried yet.  :Razz:

----------


## Icatsme

Oh heck, everyone's dragons looked so fun I broke down and got myself an egg.  I took an "abandoned" one.

----------


## snakelady

> The names have to be unique....if someone else has the name the 'ink will dissapear'. You just have to try something else that noone else has tried yet.


Really? No wonder! :Rolleyes2: 
I thought it was just our own dragons that it had to be different.

----------


## andwhy6

i wish i could get a male... its like they are only giving girls away in this thing lol

----------


## Argentra

I hear that! I have 8 dragons now and only 1 male(the green)!! Man, he'd better get along with most of my girls...

----------


## Purrrfect9

Yay!!! One of mine hatched! lol I feel like a geek for getting excited over this, lmao

----------


## snakelady

Oh, no.
My two color egg died overnight!! When I went to bed it was fine, not soft or anything. Shoot!
Back to the cave again.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ADEE

> Yay!!! One of mine hatched! lol I feel like a geek for getting excited over this, lmao


then im an even bigger geek for naming most of mine and still collecting them, my "scroll" keeps getting bigger. talk about a new addiction lol

----------


## ADEE

*snakelady:* you have some NEAT looking dragons in your scroll!!

----------


## kc261

Somehow I got 2 paper dragon eggs!  Woohoo!  So since they can't breed I'll freeze one of them as a hatchling.

I think after that all I need is silver & gold to have all the regular dragons.  I'm not trying to get the dinos or the chicken.  And I don't count Christmas dragon (for now) since I started long after they were no longer available.

Then are the "SECRET" dragons.  Have any of you tried to get these?

----------


## Argentra

WooHoo! More adults and finally a male... and I got the red and vine eggs! Onward toward breeding!

----------


## Epona142

So many beautiful dragons! I have the blue egg I wanted so much, now I'm watching for the white egg, the red egg, and two-tone egg...and any others I don't have!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakelady

> *snakelady:* you have some NEAT looking dragons in your scroll!!


Hey! Thanks. You do too!

*kc261* What's a secret dragon? Don't think I've seen that.

----------


## Thunder Kat

Mine just hatched today.  Yippie  :Fest:

----------


## Schlyne

I've started to freeze some of the hatchings.  So far I've had pretty good sucess in breeding my dragons.

I found out you can have 3 hatchlings and 4 eggs going. But if you have 4 hatchlings you can only have 1 more egg if you have bred it.

----------


## AzureN1ght

It's so neat to see all the different dragons and eggs! I bred a pair of mine for the first time today  :Smile:  I forgot how this whole gigapet/neopet type thing was so fun!

----------


## kc261

> *kc261* What's a secret dragon? Don't think I've seen that.


From what I have been able to gather by viewing some other people's scrolls and from some rumors I've seen on the Dragon Cave forum:  there are 2 dragons that aren't regular "get an egg from the cave and grow it up" types.  You have to do special things to get them.  Unfortunately there isn't any good information on them because TJ has a strict rule about not posting "spoilers".  Also, curiously, one of those 2 types has disappeared from the scroll I saw it on.  So who knows what that means...

If people want, I can post what little more that I know here.  Don't want to post "spoilers" though unless it seems that people want it.

Then maybe we can all work together to try to figure it out!

----------


## equis8

I personally would like to learn as much as possible about getting as many as I can of the different types.

----------


## Chaotic

OOO Do you have a pic of this dragon??

----------


## tweets_4611

Oh....I have seen something along the lines of a zombie like dragon. I have heard that it is one of those 'secret' dragons....

----------


## starmom

> Somehow I got 2 paper dragon eggs!  Woohoo!  So since they can't breed I'll freeze one of them as a hatchling.
> 
> I think after that all I need is silver & gold to have all the regular dragons.  I'm not trying to get the dinos or the chicken.  And I don't count Christmas dragon (for now) since I started long after they were no longer available.
> 
> Then are the "SECRET" dragons.  Have any of you tried to get these?


But, you don't have males and females of each type  :Weirdface: 
How can you breed? Also, what good is freezing? I think I missed something  :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

freezing is something you can do to a hatchling so it doesn't age.  See "Firstborn" in my scroll.

There's also a neglected dragon...I'm not sure how exactly you get that one.

----------


## snakelady

> There's also a neglected dragon...I'm not sure how exactly you get that one.


Is that like an abandoned one?

----------


## Epona142

This is so fascinating. Can't wait to learn more.

And I want the chicken egg!  :Razz:

----------


## Argentra

Man this is fun! I just managed to snag a nice purple egg.  :Very Happy: 

I'll be trying some breeding soon as well. Want to have at least one of each type!

----------


## mischevious21

> But, you don't have males and females of each type 
> How can you breed? Also, what good is freezing? I think I missed something



Well to breed you don't need a male and female of each type- the only type of dragon that will only breed wth it's own species is the two-headed. And paper dragons cant breed at all, so it's all good  :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

> Is that like an abandoned one?


I don't know. I just saw it on somebody's scroll.  Maybe if you didn't click on it for several days or something?

The description said it was also kind rebellious..so I don't know if it's one that hatched too early?

I got firstborn from breeding an orange and green (earth) dragon.  I got the orange egg from breeding my purple to an orange and the dark green egg from my vine dragon and my earth dragon.

----------


## ADEE

:Wink:  congrats everyone on your most recent eggs lol

----------


## Epona142

Oh look! I got the white and purple eggs! So happy, been wanting them for a while now! Now just to get...well do I really need to repeat myself again?  :Very Happy: 

Help these hurry and grow so I can get more!!

Also, just a note, but I have both a male and a female vine dragon? I thought there was only one sex per dragon, but maybe I misread!

----------


## kc261

Gosh this thread got busy again!  Various comments on what has been said...

For those who have commented on having trouble getting enough males or females... I believe it is random.  I've been lucky to get pretty close to a 50/50 ratio.  So just keep trying!  

Epona, originally most dragon species only came as one sex, but now they all come as both, except pink & purple which are still only female.

As Jessika said, most dragons will breed with most other dragons.  The offspring will be one of the 2 parent species.  2 headeds only breed with other 2 headeds.  Paper, dinos, and the chicken don't breed at all.  Christmas can breed, but will not produce a christmas, so it will be the other parent species.

Freezing hatchlings is like Schlyne said, to prevent the aging of a hatchling.  From something I read on the Dragon Cave forums, you can freeze in either hatchling stage, but it won't stay in the younger stage.  It will grow its wings (or whatever that species does), then stay frozen.  So what freezing really does is prevents it from becoming an adult.

Also, for those of you still having trouble with eggs getting soft from too many clicks & views... I have recently been waiting about a day after I get an egg before I put it in my signature, based on a tip on the Dragon Cave forums.  I don't think I've had a single soft egg or sick hatchling since I started doing that.  Also it doesn't even seem to slow down how fast they hatch; it is still around 3-4 days from when I got the egg.

I'll get around to saying more about the secret dragons later, but what others have said so far pretty much matches what I know.

----------


## Schlyne

> Also, just a note, but I have both a male and a female vine dragon? I thought there was only one sex per dragon, but maybe I misread!


Nope.  Purple Dragon's are only females though..and I think there is another dragon breed like that.

Only silver dragons and "splits" (two headed dragons) have different sprites for male and female though.

I'm going for one sex of each dragon breed (if available) and a hatching....

----------


## snakelady

My rescued stony grew up! And I finally got a chicken egg! ha ha. Been trying for so long.

Go Mad City Chickens! LOL!

----------


## Epona142

Thanks for clearing that up!  :Smile:

----------


## Chaotic

Grrr .. I want them to hatch so badly! They should hatch soon right?? Or atleast start cracking?

----------


## TheHabit

Soon. I thought mine weren't going to hatch but then they did, after I'd forgotten about them lol.

----------


## Chaotic

Ugh they feel like theyre taking forever!! Over 400 views and not one crack!!!

----------


## PythonChick

My first batch is about to grow up. This is strangely exciting, now I am off to try and find a purple egg... pretty purple eggs...

----------


## kc261

> My first batch is about to grow up. This is strangely exciting, now I am off to try and find a purple egg... pretty purple eggs...


Your first one HAS grown up!  Congrats!

Good luck with getting the purple egg!

I've been trying for about 5 days to get paper, gold, or silver.  I did finally get the paper, but no luck with the other 2.  For 2 or 3 days I didn't even SEE any.  Now I've seen several of each, but just can't click fast enough.  *sigh*

----------


## kc261

Chaotic, you need to be more patient with your dragons.  There are 4 factors (at least) in when the dragons hatch: views, unique views, clicks, and TIME.  No matter how many clicks & views you have, it still requires time.  In fact, too many clicks or views too fast will kill them.

----------


## Chaotic

*Sigh* I know. Ive been watching them very closely to make sure they dont get soft. I just want to to crack already!

----------


## Epona142

The blue egg is cracking! Yay! Come out little water dragon!  :Smile:

----------


## Chaotic

*Screams!* They are all cracking yay!!!!

----------


## ADEE

Darn it!! I forgot my username/password!!! Its saved on my pc at home but i have no internet there.. i cant even access my scroll because i forgot my username! i tried getting the password by retrieving it through the "forgot my password" icon but i still havnt gotten the email, and yea i checked spam folder  :Taz:  all this mess to avoid loosing eggs through my signature while were moving

----------


## snakelady

> Your first one HAS grown up!  Congrats!
> 
> Good luck with getting the purple egg!
> 
> I've been trying for about 5 days to get paper, gold, or silver.  I did finally get the paper, but no luck with the other 2.  For 2 or 3 days I didn't even SEE any.  Now I've seen several of each, but just can't click fast enough.  *sigh*


I know what you mean!!  :Sad:  

*Chaotic*: What are those vials you've got?

----------


## kc261

> The blue egg is cracking! Yay! Come out little water dragon!


I am SO in love with the little water dragon!  That's why she stays in my signature even though she is an adult!  Her name is Little Girl Blue.  




> *Screams!* They are all cracking yay!!!!


That's how I still feel every time.  And every time I get an egg of a new color.  And every time they hatch, or grow up, or breed successfully.  All this for a bunch of ones and zeros on some HS kid's computer.  Imagine how bad I'm gonna be when I have real eggs hatching!  LOL!!




> *Chaotic*: What are those vials you've got?


They are called Valenth, but other than that I don't know.  I'm not sure if they violate the TOS of this site because the graphics are bigger than allowed in a signature.  If you click on it and display properties, it says they are 110 pixels tall, and we are only allowed 100.  However, that includes the graphic and the text at the bottom, so maybe they are ok?  I dunno.  Chaotic, you might want to clarify this with Shelby, who is the "resident signature expert".

----------


## kc261

> Darn it!! I forgot my username/password!!! Its saved on my pc at home but i have no internet there.. i cant even access my scroll because i forgot my username! i tried getting the password by retrieving it through the "forgot my password" icon but i still havnt gotten the email, and yea i checked spam folder  all this mess to avoid loosing eggs through my signature while were moving


Oh no Ashley!  I hope you don't end up losing them due to not enough clicks/views now!  Do you know your account number?  One of us could at least view your scroll to let you know how they are doing.

----------


## snakelady

> Oh no Ashley!  I hope you don't end up losing them due to not enough clicks/views now!  Do you know your account number?  One of us could at least view your scroll to let you know how they are doing.


Ashley: go in through you sig here or if that doesn't work we can click on your scroll for you. Is the scroll link in your sig?

----------


## kc261

WOOOOO HOOOOO !!!!  I finally got a silver!        :Fest:   :Pink Elephant:   :Fest:   :Pink Elephant:   :Fest: 

Not putting it in my signature until sometime tomorrow, but you can look on my scroll if you want.  I don't think the number of people that read this thread will count as too many too fast.   :Wink:

----------


## Argentra

I hate you... (JK  :Razz: )

No fair. I was waiting around for 15 minutes for the hour mark...and Missed it by 5!!!  :Mad:  I still need a black, paper, gold and silver! I especially want a silver, since that's my Forum name!

Well, here's to 10pm...

----------


## snakelady

It can be frustrating! The gold, silver, papers, and others are so hard to get with my slow connection. By the time they load the dragon is already taken. 

I saw a mystery egg today.  I tried soooo hard to get it. No luck it even showed up later as abandoned and I couldn't get it then either. The site was busy loading that stupid father's day ad instead of the egg. I'm like yeah, yeah come onnnnn!!!. LOL! 

How silly.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Epona142

Congrats on the silver egg!

Just a tip for those of us with slower connections:

If you have firefox, when you are getting ready to start hunting eggs, go to View > Page Style > No Style

This will make it FAR easier, as you will have tiny dots you can click instead of waiting for the image to load!! On dial-up, this has been a great help.  :Smile: 

Just waiting for my babies to grow up so I can get more!

----------


## Epona142

I don't know HOW I keep managing to get so many eggs/hatchlings??!

Now I have a pink egg! I didn't even really mean to click it  :Razz: 

Don't know what the pink one grows into (I think a dino?) so I might as well keep it!

----------


## snakelady

> Congrats on the silver egg!
> 
> Just a tip for those of us with slower connections:
> 
> If you have firefox, when you are getting ready to start hunting eggs, go to View > Page Style > No Style
> 
> This will make it FAR easier, as you will have tiny dots you can click instead of waiting for the image to load!! On dial-up, this has been a great help. 
> 
> Just waiting for my babies to grow up so I can get more!


Sweet tip! Thanks. I'll have to try that. 
Wow, you do have a lot to babies and eggs! The pink egg is like the first dragon on my scroll.  :Smile:

----------


## Epona142

I'm glad I could help! Where I live, there's NO chance of highspeed without huuuuge costs, so I make do with crummy dialup, and you learn little tricks to make things easier to load! Now I've got more competition for eggs though!  :Razz: 

The pink dragon is pretty! Glad I grabbed it now.  :Smile: 

(so jealous of the chicken eggs! they're saying its the rarest egg at the moment)

----------


## kc261

OMG!!!  I just got a GOLD egg!  That is the last of the regular dragon breeds that I needed.  Today must be my lucky day!

Thanks Epona for the tip about the firefox settings.  I think it helped with getting the gold egg.

Now I think I better get out of here before you guys kill me for stealing all the good eggs!   :Bolt:

----------


## snakelady

> OMG!!!  I just got a GOLD egg! Now I think I better get out of here before you guys kill me for stealing all the good eggs!


No kidding. Look at your hatchings! All rare! :Surprised:

----------


## Argentra

Well, I grabbed another blue egg since those dragons are so pretty.  :Smile:  Trying for a male, but if it's another female I guess I'll freeze it as a hatchling since they're still pretty then.

----------


## Epona142

My water dragon hatched! It's just too beautiful.

I sneaked a peak on the forums at some of the work in progress dragons, and some are just so awesome! I can see being addicted to this site forever.  :Razz:

----------


## andwhy6

im really bad at gettin adults. its just not right. i got the clicks but they die!

----------


## kellysballs

Yay!

I got a purple and a blue egg! I have been waiting for those. :Very Happy: 

My green guy is about to die please click on him :Please: 

Thanks!

----------


## Argentra

Yay! Finally snagged that black egg!

And I missed getting a silver tonight... drat.
Oh well, I just hope some of these new ones are males...I really need some.

----------


## Epona142

I love clicking on people's dragons and scrolls. So many dragons!

Edited to add: My green dragon grew up right in front of my eyeballs! Time to hunt more eggs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

:Pink Elephant:  :Fest:  I got a paper egg!!

Unfortunately I had to fog my black, but hey it happens.  :Smile:  Dragonny things are progressing well.

----------


## ADEE

:Smile:  A bunch of mine hatched/grew up.. now im down to only one egg!! Gotta pick up a few more  :Surprised:

----------


## tweets_4611

Whoo! I got the chicken egg! Someone had abandoned it...  I just logged in for a minute or so before I start my homework and got lucky! ^_^

And I got my first successful dragon breeding.  :Razz:   A question about that though...if you try to breed and the dragons "won't go near each other" is it just for that one time, or will those two specific dragons never breed with each other?

----------


## snakelady

> Whoo! I got the chicken egg! Someone had abandoned it...  I just logged in for a minute or so before I start my homework and got lucky! ^_^
> 
> And I got my first successful dragon breeding.   A question about that though...if you try to breed and the dragons "won't go near each other" is it just for that one time, or will those two specific dragons never breed with each other?


I've tried several times and some of mine won't go near eachother. So, I think it's always like that. 

Chicken egg! :Rock on:

----------


## Chaotic

*Screams* They Hatched!! They hatched!!!! YAY! Make them grow! And Ill take the other things out, dont wanna get in trouble, plus the eggies are cuter anyways!!

----------


## Dcommander

Mine take lots of time to hatch! And my hatchlings dont even have wings and only have about 1.5 days left :'(

----------


## ADEE

gotta go hunt some eggs down, or perhaps breed some. I even froze the vine one so it doesnt grow up anymore  :Good Job: 

edit: I bred four of my dragons.. ill post some eggs in my siggy in a couple days

----------


## Argentra

Hmm...strange. Maybe you all can help:

I have one male, my green, so I've tried clicking on Breed for each of my girls. The strange thing is, nothing appears to click on! I know my green is a male...but does he not show up because none of my girls would mate with him??

SIGH, at least my new red is a male as well...

----------


## babygerl3094



----------


## Dcommander

Darn I really do suck at getting adults!

----------


## snakelady

> Hmm...strange. Maybe you all can help:
> 
> I have one male, my green, so I've tried clicking on Breed for each of my girls. The strange thing is, nothing appears to click on! I know my green is a male...but does he not show up because none of my girls would mate with him??
> 
> SIGH, at least my new red is a male as well...


Yeah, I have that prob too. They won't breed with just anyone. 
LOL

----------


## Epona142

Dang chicken egg keeps slipping through my grasp!  :Razz: 

Got the rock egg though.

----------


## Chaotic

Yay Epona!! I wanna chicken one too. And purple ... and ... lots more ... ooo fog ... and .. and ..

----------


## Dcommander

lol chaotic, u remind of myself, llkin thru this threadin and wanting 2 headed, and gold, and rock, and red, and...and...all

----------


## Argentra

Hehe...yep. I got my paper egg, but I still need to catch a silver, gold, and two-headed. I've seen silver twice, but my upload is too slow and I keep missing it.  :Sad: 

Oh well, the key is to keep on trying.  :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

> Hmm...strange. Maybe you all can help:
> 
> I have one male, my green, so I've tried clicking on Breed for each of my girls. The strange thing is, nothing appears to click on! I know my green is a male...but does he not show up because none of my girls would mate with him??
> 
> SIGH, at least my new red is a male as well...


I believe each dragon needs a week off before they can breed again.  Right now I have more females than males, and while I can breed two of the females, I cannot select males right now.

----------


## Argentra

Ah, that helps explain things. Thanks.  :Smile: 

And I finally was able to grab the two-headed dragon egg! (Missed the silver...again.)

----------


## babygerl3094

please click mine.. the first 3 will die if they dont grow up today  :Sad:

----------


## Dcommander

the 2 headed (while young) looks like a dog lol

----------


## Schlyne

Blast. Missed the paper and the silver again!  Oh well. I'll be on vacation later this week, so maybe it's just as well.  I won't be able to manage the dragons while I'm gone.

----------


## Chaotic

Grats on the two headed! *Wants one too*

----------


## snakelady

> the 2 headed (while young) looks like a dog lol


Yours grew up! Congrats!

----------


## kellysballs

I have never seen the silver or gold or paper eggs. How often do you guys see them?

----------


## Epona142

I've seen the paper a few times, but never the silver or gold.  :Sad: 

But I've got two more babies! I absolutely love the white dragon.

----------


## Epona142

Oops, accidental double post.

----------


## Argentra

Oh I know, the white is one of my favorites!

And I've seen the silver quite a few times, but only for a few seconds before it was snatched up. Haven't seen the gold yet, but I know they're out there. As for the paper, I finally managed to catch one the other day.  :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

I think I've seen the paper twice and the silver twice.  Either I didn't click on it fast enough, or I had to many already to manage so it wouldn't have mattered anyway.

Heck, I missed on a white egg earlier today.

A few days ago I would have gotten a 2 headed, if I'd had space.

----------


## kjhowland

How do you get your dragons lined up in a row.  I need to adjust my dragons.

----------


## ADEE

> How do you get your dragons lined up in a row.  I need to adjust my dragons.


you put a space between the codes in your signature instead of pressing enter  :Smile:  HTH

----------


## babygerl3094

got me some new ones  :Razz:

----------


## snakelady

these chicks take a long time to grow up.

----------


## kjhowland

Thanks, Adee

----------


## Argentra

...I think I was a little too click happy tonight.

Got the CHICKEN egg! OMG... :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

You stole my chicken egg!

Ah well, I forgive you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

:Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  Sorry... and I didn't even intend to pick one up! I just saw a different egg description and clicked!

Ah well, the chicken IS kinda cute...

----------


## Epona142

Aww, I couldn't have gotten it anyways! I've got too many hatchlings. Grow, little babies, grow!  :Razz:

----------


## babygerl3094

i got me some new ones  :Smile:  

   


and i clicked on the last 5 pages of eggys  :Razz:

----------


## snakelady

Dang it!!
My new two headed is another female. Now, I've got try again for a male!
 :Snake:

----------


## kc261

Congrats to everyone who got new eggies since I last posted in this thread.  I've seen a few rare ones too!

I'm done collecting eggs I think, for now.  I got one of each species from the cave, plus a second 2 headed, which was lucky enough to be a female to match the male I already had, plus a second paper to freeze as a hatchling since they can't breed.

So now what I'm trying to do is breed to get one of the opposite sex, plus one to freeze as a hatchling.  I think all that breeding (or not breeding when the dragons don't feel like it) may take forever!  I've heard that the rare dragons lay eggs less often and even when you get an egg, it isn't very likely to be the rare.

By then hopefully they'll have released more species of dragons!   :Razz:   Yup, I'm gonna be addicted to this forever.

----------


## Dcommander

yay I got an orange egg, do u know what does come out from it?

----------


## Argentra

Yep, one of the prettier dragons comes from that egg.  :Smile:  I have one on my scroll and love her!

----------


## Argentra

Huzzah! My blue hatchling is a Male!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Cynder123

Where can i find dragon eggs?I searched all and i cant fid them T_T

----------


## Argentra

Yay, paper hatched.  :Very Happy: 

You can only find eggs on the hour for about 5 minutes, otherwise it's hit and miss if they happen to put some up at other times. Refresh often.  :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

Starmom: Just noticed you got male AND female two-headed hatchlings there! Great luck!

----------


## ADEE

:Good Job:  they hatched

----------


## Epona142

All my eggies hatched! Now to just get these little buggers to grow up, and I'll be off on the great egg snatch again!

----------


## Chaotic

OMG! They have wings! But they will all die in .56 days if they dont grow up. Im going to wait till tomorrow morning and if they havnt grown Im going to freeze them, so atleast they dont die.  :Sad:  Please click everyone!!! I went to click the others!!

----------


## Chaotic

WooHoo!! Some of them grew up!! All but little miss pinkie. Grumble!

----------


## tweets_4611

I've noticed that once they grow wings they seem to grow up pretty fast. As a matter of fact, I have only seen one of my hatchlings with wings...all of the others have gone from babies to adults with out me ever seeing that winged stage.

----------


## kc261

> WooHoo!! Some of them grew up!! All but little miss pinkie. Grumble!


There, I grew her up for you.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Chaotic

Yay KC!! I just got an orange one too!!

----------


## Argentra

WooHoo!! My orange and red mated! I have my first breeding result egg!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Oh, and congrats Chaotic on the grown ups!

----------


## kc261

Chaotic, how in the heck did you get over a thousand views on the split egg already?!?   :Surprised:   You've only had it .09 days!  You better hide it otherwise it will go soft.  Unless it was an abandoned egg, then I think the rules are a little different... not really sure about that.

I'm especially confused since the reason your pink hadn't grown up yet was because she was low on views (not clicks or unique views) which is why i was able to grow her up by refreshing about 50 times.   :Confused:

----------


## Epona142

Whoa! She's right! How'd you manage that?? Better share, since I'm the one who turned you onto Dragon Scroll to begin with!

As for me, still can't get anymore eggies until my hatchlings grow. I only need the paper, split egg, red, gold, silver, and chicken, at least until they release new dragons!

(Do let me know if I'm missing any others I haven't seen!)

----------


## Epona142

Argh, another double post.  :Mad:

----------


## Chaotic

It was an abondoned eggie. I was a little worried about it but im watching it closely to make sure it doesnt go soft. *Huggies her egg* 
Thanks for helping my pink dragon .. I was so scared they wouldnt grow, they all grew when they had like .58 dayds left so thanks everyone!!!

----------


## ADEE

pooey. i keep getting repeat dragons

----------


## AzureN1ght

I've been clicking away on this thread today, and I hope I'll get some in return  :Smile:  Two days until hatchling death, and they don't have many clicks! *crosses fingers*

----------


## Argentra

*&*&%^$ Missed the silver AGAIN! Drat this slow loading...

----------


## babygerl3094



----------


## Argentra

AUGH! I missed the GOLD this time!! GRRRRR

I swear, someone has a macro out there set to 'take' any metallic egg...

----------


## Chaotic

Argentra How did you get so many eggs and hatchlings!?

----------


## kc261

How to get more eggs & hatchlings:

I originally thought that you weren't allowed a TOTAL of more than 4 (5 if breeding) eggs & hatchlings.  But that is incorrect.

What it does is if you are trying to take an egg from the cave, it checks to see if you have 4 or more hatchlings.  If you do, you can't have the egg.  If you pass that check, it checks to see if you have 4 or more eggs.  If you do, you can't have the egg.  If you pass both of those check independently, then you do get the egg.  It never totals up how many hatchings & eggs you have together.

If you are breeding, the checks are done the same way, except it uses 5 as the number instead of 4.  If you fail the check, the egg is apparently auto-abandoned, and you'll have to wait a whole week until you can breed those 2 dragons again.

So, getting 4 eggs all at once is ineffective.  They all become hatchlings at the same time, so you have to wait until they are adults to get more eggs.  Get 1 or 2 a day, and you'll have a constant rotation where you can add new eggs.

----------


## Chaotic

Ahhhhh Smart people!! I shall try this next.  :Razz:

----------


## Argentra

Casey said it.  :Smile:  

I have so many eggs now because I bred two pairs to get the orange and blue eggs.  :Smile: 

I always leave one or two egg and hatchling slots open to grab the elusive metallic eggs.  :Very Happy:  Haven't been quick enough yet...

----------


## Epona142

No more eggies for me until these buggers grow!  :Sad: 

*slips them steroids*

----------


## snakelady

> How to get more eggs & hatchlings:
> 
> I originally thought that you weren't allowed a TOTAL of more than 4 (5 if breeding) eggs & hatchlings.  But that is incorrect.
> 
> What it does is if you are trying to take an egg from the cave, it checks to see if you have 4 or more hatchlings.  If you do, you can't have the egg.  If you pass that check, it checks to see if you have 4 or more eggs.  If you do, you can't have the egg.  If you pass both of those check independently, then you do get the egg.  It never totals up how many hatchings & eggs you have together.
> 
> If you are breeding, the checks are done the same way, except it uses 5 as the number instead of 4.  If you fail the check, the egg is apparently auto-abandoned, and you'll have to wait a whole week until you can breed those 2 dragons again.
> 
> So, getting 4 eggs all at once is ineffective.  They all become hatchlings at the same time, so you have to wait until they are adults to get more eggs.  Get 1 or 2 a day, and you'll have a constant rotation where you can add new eggs.


Cool thanks for the info!

I just tired to breed my two silvers that I've been trying to get for weeks...And they won't go near each other!!!!  :Sad: 
That's jut not right!  :Weirdface:   :Tears:

----------


## kc261

> I just tired to breed my two silvers that I've been trying to get for weeks...And they won't go near each other!!!! 
> That's jut not right!


Somehow, I think you are gonna have trouble getting much sympathy from those of us who do not have 2 silvers to attempt to breed them together!   :Razz:

----------


## starmom

> Cool thanks for the info!
> 
> I just tired to breed my two silvers that I've been trying to get for weeks...And they won't go near each other!!!! 
> That's jut not right!


Hmmm, I just tried that with 2 of my 2-headed dragons and got the same result. I also have 2 silvers (one is still a hatchling) and so maybe you need to wait until they are more mature?  :Weirdface:

----------


## mischevious21

> Hmmm, I just tried that with 2 of my 2-headed dragons and got the same result. I also have 2 silvers (one is still a hatchling) and so maybe you need to wait until they are more mature?


Yea, it happend with my two-headed, too. I've got the male silver, now I'm hoping my hatchling is a female, and that hopefully theyll mate...

----------


## Chaotic

Wait a second!!! why havnt i tried to breed yet ?!?! Ugh, I wait FOREVER to breed and then I forget!!!

----------


## babygerl3094



----------


## snakelady

> Somehow, I think you are gonna have trouble getting much sympathy from those of us who do not have 2 silvers to attempt to breed them together!


I've been trying for almost a month to get two silvers.  :Smile: 
And just wait until you do have them, and want them to breed and they won't go near each other. 
You'll feel the pain.  :Razz:  
 :ROFL:

----------


## snakelady

> Hmmm, I just tried that with 2 of my 2-headed dragons and got the same result. I also have 2 silvers (one is still a hatchling) and so maybe you need to wait until they are more mature?


So, it seems like the two-headed and the silvers won't mate together. Hummmm, guess they are controlling the "special" eggs that way?

----------


## Chaotic

SO close to it hatching! I almost have a two headed!! WOOHOO!!

----------


## kc261

> So, it seems like the two-headed and the silvers won't mate together. Hummmm, guess they are controlling the "special" eggs that way?


I was halfway through typing a reply to this when I realized what you meant.

The 2 headeds better be able to mate with each other, cuz they can't mate with anyone else!

I've got a female silver & male gold I'm gonna try together.  I figure I've probably got nearly zero chance of an egg, but at least if I get one it will be rare!

----------


## snakelady

> I was halfway through typing a reply to this when I realized what you meant.
> 
> The 2 headeds better be able to mate with each other, cuz they can't mate with anyone else!
> 
> I've got a female silver & male gold I'm gonna try together.  I figure I've probably got nearly zero chance of an egg, but at least if I get one it will be rare!


Opps. I didn't phrase that very good. 

Starmom said her 2-headed's wouldn't go near each other when she tried to get them to breed.
 :Confused:

----------


## Chaotic

Oh it has a hole!! A HOLE I TELL YA! CLICK PEOPLE CLICK!

----------


## starmom

Is my signature a little.... bourgeois???
 :ROFL:  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Wink:

----------


## Argentra

Two silvers, two 2-headeds, and a gold???

I hate you...  :Wink:

----------


## starmom

> Two silvers, two 2-headeds, and a gold???
> 
> I hate you...


 :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## kc261

McKinsey, you forgot to include your chicken and your paper.  Oh yeah, and the dino too.   :Very Happy:

----------


## starmom

Oh darn- be right back.... oh arg...it's too much for the signature!!! oh well, I suppose all of that would be too bourgeois!!!  :Wink:

----------


## kc261

Gosh I'm feeling really old right now... just was reading the thread on the dragcave forums about how old the people there are... 

The poll is broken down by individual year through the teen years, then everything 20+ is lumped together!  LOL!!  At least the 20+ got more than half of the votes.  Then in the thread someone commented "Hurrah for college kids and dragons....Yay for the 20+ set!"  Because obviously everyone over age 20 is a college kid?   :ROFL: 

Uh.... I was in college when most of those teens were born!  Yikes!

My excuse is that this is a sort of collaborative effort with my 11 yr old daughter.  Yeah, that's it.  Well, she did come up with a lot of the names my dragons have!

----------


## Argentra

Don't feel TOO bad... Whereas I am in college, I am not in my 20s any longer.  :Smile: 

Interesting, tho, that most of the egg grabbers are young. I think it's the greatest! In fact, I just sent the site address and my own website address (the other place my dragons get posted) to my 9 year old daughter to see if she might like to start collecting.  :Very Happy:

----------


## starmom

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  I'm 49!!! They could all be my kids!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Oh. Wait a minute. I have a six year old grandson too. Argentra, your daughter is 9? Oh. Some could be my grandkids too...  :Surprised: 
Nevermind  :Weirdface:

----------


## ADEE

McKinsey.. hehe im 23 and my kids are only 2 & nearly 4

----------


## ADEE

how do you get the "rare" ones? What about the ones I *dont* have lol

----------


## anendeloflorien

> Don't feel TOO bad... Whereas I am in college, I am not in my 20s any longer. 
> 
> Interesting, tho, that most of the egg grabbers are young. I think it's the greatest! In fact, I just sent the site address and my own website address (the other place my dragons get posted) to my 9 year old daughter to see if she might like to start collecting.


Hey Arg. Whats up with the all blue two-headed? Never seen that one before. I'm still trying to get a couple of the rarer ones lol I've got nothin right now  :Smile:

----------


## starmom

> McKinsey.. hehe im 23 and my kids are only 2 & nearly 4


Well Ashley- My kids are 28, 25, 21 and 16. Grandkids are 6, 4.5, 4, and 9 months.  :Cool:

----------


## starmom

> Hey Arg. Whats up with the all blue two-headed? Never seen that one before. I'm still trying to get a couple of the rarer ones lol I've got nothin right now


The 2-headeds are the eggs that come up with two colors of blue, split in half lengthwise. Gold's say the eggs are shiny metallic. The silver's give off a glow.

----------


## snakelady

> The poll is broken down by individual year through the teen years, then everything 20+ is lumped together!  LOL!!  At least the 20+ got more than half of the votes.  Then in the thread someone commented "Hurrah for college kids and dragons....Yay for the 20+ set!"  Because obviously everyone over age 20 is a college kid?  
> 
> Uh.... I was in college when most of those teens were born!  Yikes!
> 
> My excuse is that this is a sort of collaborative effort with my 11 yr old daughter.  Yeah, that's it.  Well, she did come up with a lot of the names my dragons have!


I'm not in my twenties anymore either.  :Wink:  and I still like these dragons! My hubby thinks I'm a little nuts, though.  :Razz:

----------


## Chaotic

Lol Im only 18 and my boyfriend and familt thinks im nuts!

----------


## Argentra

Starmom answered it: that's a split color egg two headed that matured. Dark blue is male.  :Smile: 

As for collecting these guys, it goes right with the territory around here!  :Very Happy:  Most of my wall art are puzzles I put together of fantasy scenes, an entire stuffed animal net is devoted to stuffed fantasy creatures (including my gargoyle), our mantle is covered with pewter and ceramic figurines of dragons, unicorns, castles... well you get the point.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

Ah hah! Got the red!

That leaves...

The gold, silver, two-head, and the chicken?

Did I miss anyone?

----------


## kc261

Epona, from a quick look at your scroll, if you are trying to get everything, I think you need:

gold, silver, two-head, and paper dragons, plus all the non dragons: chicken plus 4 different dinos

Plus there is the christmas and the 2 special secret whatever dragons, but those are weird cases that don't really count.

----------


## Epona142

Yeah the paper dragon totally slipped my mind.

Not really interested in the dinos though, that's why I left em off.

I must have the chicken!!  :Razz:

----------


## tweets_4611

Aww....I think the site is down today. I have been crazy busy with school and was going to take a break and check the forum and my eggies... bummer. Ah well, just means I'll have to get back on to check them later!! ^_^

----------


## Argentra

Not just down, but offline! Geez...hope nothing happens to all our eggs and hatchlings while it's closed.  :Sad:

----------


## kc261

TJ has posted that he'll credit hatchlings and eggs for time lost, so there should be no problem as far as dying due to running out of time.

Why is it that Firefox thinks "hatchling" isn't a word?  :Confused2: 

At least this happened on the same day the Spore demo came out, so I have another way to waste my time.  Just what I needed.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Argentra

Hehe... ah games, what fun. I've been wasting my time (what wasn't given to the snakes) on our online D&D games. 

And good to hear that the eggs and hatchlings won't be hurt because of this.  :Very Happy:  (and yeah, I know what you mean about the word thing...gets annoying.)

----------


## kc261

It's back up!

----------


## Epona142

That darn chicken egg keeps slipping through my grasp! Darn dialup!

----------


## babygerl3094



----------


## Argentra

Well, in my case it's the silver that keeps eluding me! I see it but can't click it fast enough! Grr.

----------


## ADEE

lol.. im missing a whole slew of them still

----------


## m0esgirl

alrighty i just went through all 47 pages of this thread haha ( i should be asleep but i cant!!) please click my eggs and hatchlings!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## babygerl3094

my lil red one will die if it does not hatch today  :Sad:  please help 

   



and i just went to through the last 5 pages  :Razz:

----------


## Chaotic

Awww poor little red eggie!  :Sad:  Im excited though! Look at all my babies! (Thanks KC I love that trick!!)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Awww poor little red eggie!  Im excited though! Look at all my babies! (Thanks KC I love that trick!!)


What trick?
I used to have one, but I forgot the username and password.. oops.

The dark green egg was abandoned? I'm not sure what type it is but it has less than a day to live. :[

----------


## Chaotic

OOOO Got a paper egg!! Woohoo!! Uh oh Epona's gunna kill me!  :Surprised: '

----------


## kc261

The trick Chaotic is talking about is that I helped one of his/her last batch of hatchlings grow up by refreshing the post a bunch of times (like probably 50).  It was low on time and I had noticed by clicking them to view the stats on the individual dragon that the ratio was low on views as opposed to unique views and clicks.

WARNING!  Refreshing somebody's scroll, or any other place (such as this thread) where you view their dragons can KILL eggs & hatchlings if done too much.  I knew it was safe with this particular dragon because the ratio was low.  And the only other dragons getting refreshed were adults, which can't be killed in this way.

----------


## Chaotic

> How to get more eggs & hatchlings:
> 
> I originally thought that you weren't allowed a TOTAL of more than 4 (5 if breeding) eggs & hatchlings.  But that is incorrect.
> 
> What it does is if you are trying to take an egg from the cave, it checks to see if you have 4 or more hatchlings.  If you do, you can't have the egg.  If you pass that check, it checks to see if you have 4 or more eggs.  If you do, you can't have the egg.  If you pass both of those check independently, then you do get the egg.  It never totals up how many hatchings & eggs you have together.
> 
> If you are breeding, the checks are done the same way, except it uses 5 as the number instead of 4.  If you fail the check, the egg is apparently auto-abandoned, and you'll have to wait a whole week until you can breed those 2 dragons again.
> 
> So, getting 4 eggs all at once is ineffective.  They all become hatchlings at the same time, so you have to wait until they are adults to get more eggs.  Get 1 or 2 a day, and you'll have a constant rotation where you can add new eggs.



Actualy I was talking about that  :Smile:  But thats helps too!

----------


## snakelady

Holy S****! I can't believe this thread has 47 pages!!!!  :Surprised: 

I still want a male two-headed but haven't been able to get one yet.

----------


## Epona142

Red egg doesn't seem to be getting as many hits as usual, but maybe that's just from the site being down that day. Grow ya little bugger.

Havng the worst trouble catching the eggs I have left, man I hate dialup.

----------


## kc261

> Red egg doesn't seem to be getting as many hits as usual, but maybe that's just from the site being down that day. Grow ya little bugger.


I'm more worried about your stone guy!  Only about 1/2 day left and no wings yet...  You need to post more!   :Very Happy:

----------


## starmom

Well, Casey noticed....
yeah baby, golden dragon numero dos!!!!!!

----------


## Argentra

AARRGG!! No fair!!  :Very Happy:  These days I can't even get the darn page to load up on the hour... grrrrr

----------


## Argentra

Ok, now I'm officially angry with that site! It won't load a THING until 15 after!! And I have 7mbps DSL!! I'll never get the last eggs I want now...

----------


## Epona142

Ack! I didn't even realize he was so close! Thanks to all that helped him grow up!

----------


## m0esgirl

yeah i need these bad boys to hatch...and mature haha look at how many clicks the gray hatchling got!! 53 BEFORE IT EVEN HATCHED! nuts huh. i adopted it, it had been abandoned lol but i need clicks!! keep em comin!!!

----------


## ADEE

Does the dark green egg always turn into the vine dragon?? if so ill abandon it since i have two already.. also what about the light green ones, do they too turn into the one in my siggy?

I did finally get an orange egg and the weird green one.. its not light or dark green kinda inbetween. 

how do we get some of these more rare ones?!!!! im goin nuts here  :Rolleyes2:  

ETA: i have gone through and clicked a bunch too  :Wink: 

so i tried to abandon one and this is what happened!! 


> You abandon the hatchling while it is sleeping, but it wakes up and begins to follow you.

----------


## ADEE

drat.. you cant abandon an egg right after you get it. I did do the view-page trick and was able to see lots of eggs (like 7 within 10 minutes) but could i get them??? noooooo because i have too many eggs lol

ETA: UGHHHHHH there are three more eggs!

ETA#2: now i have FOUR of those water serpent dragons.. the first two stages (mr freeze & gluttonforpunishment) are frozen for good.

----------


## kc261

Hmmm... I had no idea you could "fail" an attempt at abandoning.  Thanks for sharing that.

I don't think you can "freeze" a hatchling in the younger hatchling stage.  I know it allows the action, but I believe once it gets enough views/clicks, it will still grow to the older/winged stage, it just can't turn adult.  Now, as long as you don't put it in your signature, it will probably take a really long time to grow up, but you'll still get the occasional view on your scroll.

All eggs match a certain adult dragon.  So, yes, the dark green egg always turns into the vine one, and the light green egg always turns into the mint one, and so on.  Usually the description of the egg gives a good clue (dark green/vine one says the thing about the patch of grass & flowers), but not always, such as the black egg/dragon having the description about glowing green.

The only exception to the rule about eggs always matching the same adult dragons is the silvers and the 2 headeds, which have different males and females, but it still matches.  I should say, that is out of the CURRENT dragons.  Based on the suggested dragons, there may be exceptions to this rule in the future.

PS - What does ETA mean the way you are using it?  Doesn't seem to fit the meaning I know... (estimated time of arrival)

----------


## ADEE

ETA: edit to add  :Wink: 

thanks for the info regarding the egg color.. thats how i thought it worked. at what point can i abandon the egg since i already have two of them.. thats cool it sound slike i have a mint one... wonder what the other green one is. Is the dragon in my siggy the same as the mint one? Or does it develop into something else? Thanks for all your help... this is such a cute little thing they have going.

----------


## Dcommander

The one on your siggy is a mint youngling.

----------


## Argentra

Typically you can abandon the eggs the day after you get them. I accidentally clicked on an egg I didn't need the other night and was able to set it aside the next afternoon.  :Smile: 

Well, I've frozen the hatchlings I had since the grey was another female (drat)...so nothing new for me.  :Sad: 

I just hope my luck gets better in catching those metallics! Every time one loads up it's already taken!

----------


## blackcrystal22

The site itself gets very slow on the hour because of all the eggs flowing in.

Rare ones are so hard to grab.
I want to make an encyclopedia of all the different kinds of dragons and their egg color and such. :]

----------


## Argentra

Hah! At least I picked up a new white (better be a male) and two-headed (BETTER be a female)!  :Very Happy: 

Still on the hunt for those metallics...

----------


## blackcrystal22

:[
I don't understand why I can't name my hatchling. 

D: D:

It says this:
You try to write the name, but the ink disappears as you write, so you decide to try something else.

Discouragement?

----------


## ADEE

YES i finally got a red one!!!!!!! its relaxing in the scroll for a couple days

----------


## kc261

If the ink disappears when you try to name a dragon, it means that name is already taken.  Every dragon in the entire database needs a unique name.  So if you are trying to name your dragon Joe, but someone else already has a dragon named Joe, you can't use that name.

TJ did code in a neat thing that if a dragon is unviewed for a long time (a month maybe, don't remember how long), it will lose its name, so at least you are only competing with active users for names, not ones that haven't logged into the dragon cave for a year.  This does mean that viewing a dragon by name to see if the name is taken is a bad idea, because you'll ensure that the name stays taken instead of becoming available again.

If you didn't know, you can view a dragon by name like so:
http://dragcave.ath.cx/viewdragon/n/little_girl_blue
Note the /n/ and the underscores instead of spaces in the name of my water dragon, Little Girl Blue.

----------


## Epona142

Don't feel bad, I haven't been able to get any of the rarer eggs at all.  :Sad:

----------


## Epona142

With a little help, I've got the paper egg! Yay! I was starting to get really frustrated not being able to get ANY of the eggs I was missing, so I'll admit I recruited someone with highspeed.  :Razz:

----------


## tweets_4611

Whoo hoo! I got the blue egg! ^_^  I've never even seen it before, so it wasn't a matter of not clicking fast enough, it just never showed up for me.

I guess it would help if I put it in my signature....I thought I did but I didn't save it after I did it. I looked at my scroll and couldn't figure out why the little guy didn't have any clicks!  :Razz:

----------


## m0esgirl

yeah i finally got a male and bred him but i abandoned the egg cuz it was the exact kind he was. i haven't been able to get any of the more rare eggs either, every time there are any eggs there, the descriptions are....its bright. and Pink. 
Wow, purple isnt the color of egg you expected to see.
and
this egg is rather warm.

almost always! and anytime i see a different one that i might not have, its always gone.  :Sad:  what is the trick everyone is talking about to see more eggs? pm me.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Thats like, the same thing with me.
All the eggs seem the same. :[

Are there specific rare hours or something?

----------


## m0esgirl

i dont know, if there was i wish someone would tell us haha

oh yeah and i cant get anymore eggs cuz i have four hatchlings, so help them grow up so i can get more eggies!!!

----------


## Argentra

I see them a lot... but they're always taken when I click on them. You just have to be fast and refresh a lot.

And when I bred, I just froze the offspring of my two blues as a hatchling.  :Smile:  That's another good option for a repeat egg.

----------


## m0esgirl

i dont understand the point of freezing though. is it just so you have a pic of the dragon as a hatchling forever?

----------


## blackcrystal22

> i dont understand the point of freezing though. is it just so you have a pic of the dragon as a hatchling forever?


I think so, I think it's just if someone likes the way a hatchling better than the adult form. :]

I have high speed internet, like really nice internet, and when I try to go to that site on the hour it takes forever to load for me. D:

Only on the hour though.

----------


## m0esgirl

yeah me too haha i hate it! but im gonna hafta wait a couple days for some new eggs.......

----------


## Chaotic

Ya a little help from ME! lol! Been neglecting my own babies to get you good eggs!

----------


## ADEE

chaotic.. looks like you gotta good one!! i dont have the paper one yet

----------


## starmom

I can't ever seem to get it on the site anymore~ it just refreshes forever without it ever really refreshing  :Weirdface:  Don't know if it's my connection (cable) or my laptop (new) or the site or just simply my timing.....  :Sad:

----------


## Schlyne

Well, it looks like I ended up with an extra blue water dragon male when I was gone on vacation.  At least none of them died.

I bred a bunch of dragons and started abandoning a few eggs, since I don't need some of those to raise again.

----------


## snakelady

> I can't ever seem to get it on the site anymore~ it just refreshes forever without it ever really refreshing  Don't know if it's my connection (cable) or my laptop (new) or the site or just simply my timing.....


It must be the dragon cave site's server. I've got that same problem that everyone is experiencing now. :Sad:

----------


## Chaotic

Lol ADEE. I cant believe I finaly got the paper egg. Im just teasing Epona  :Razz:

----------


## ADEE

:Smile:  I finally got a couple I didnt have before also  :Good Job:  Now on to the chicken, the paper egg, exc

----------


## Argentra

Still can't get those metallics... either because the site won't load on the hour for me or because someone else has macros or something!  :Smile: 

I did pick up another black, though. Let's see what we get...

----------


## Epona142

Yeah I'm having super trouble picking up the ones I have left to get. I had to cheat a tiny bit to get the paper egg! I've never seen the gold egg come up, and the silver only a couple times. I see the two-head once in a while, and haven't seen the chicken in forever!
 :Sad:

----------


## kc261

I think as long as all the kids are out of school for the summer and have nothing better to do than sit around on the computer all day, eggs are gonna be hard to come by.  At least, unless TJ increases the number of eggs released or something.

Has anyone successfully bred your 2-headeds?  There is a thread on the dragcave forums speculating that something is broken about breeding them.  I know mine consistently refused to go near each other, plus since I first saw that thread a few days ago, I've looked at every 2-headed I can find and they are all "egg stolen".  So until I see an "egg laid" 2-headed with my own eyes, I'm tending to believe the speculation.

----------


## tweets_4611

I haven't been seeing any eggs at all lately  =/  I know they are going to go fast, but usually they pop up and are just gone by the time I click on them. I was getting kinda frusterated so when it got to be close to the hour I sat and just refreshed over and over again...never saw a single egg. 

I haven't been able to get my two headeds to breed either...

----------


## dr del

> Has anyone successfully bred your 2-headeds?  There is a thread on the dragcave forums speculating that something is broken about breeding them.  I know mine consistently refused to go near each other.



Hi,

Maybe they are recessive and will only breed from "hets" rather than the homozygous ones.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## m0esgirl

so is anyone getting that http 403 forbidden or something like that? it says that my computer connected to the website but the website wouldnt let me login or something. anyone else having problems?

----------


## Dcommander

Noooooooooo I just missed a two-headed!!! I dont have even one rare dragon!

----------


## Argentra

Sorry to hear that Doc... I keep missing the metallic ones.  :Sad: 

But, my new white and two-headed are the sexes that I needed!  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Haha, I don't have any rare ones yet either. My internet connection dies when it's on the hour. STUPID SBC.

I have faith I'll get em eventually. :]

----------


## Argentra

I really think the people who control that site should get a second or faster server. Even with my DSL it dies on the hour if I try to refresh that site. I think it's gotten more popular.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dcommander

Yeah, all I have left now is faith lol
I got 3 dark green males and no female! I froze the third one, the second was killed  :Razz: 
Yeah, I have 512 ADSL and still gets slow
Oh and u can call me DC is Dcommander is too long lol

----------


## Koiscale451

Omg, I just joined dragon cave, collecting eggs is so addicting!  But yea the site sure is slow....

----------


## Epona142

If its that bad for you, imagine how I feel on dialup! Darn kids and their summer vacations! *shakes fist*

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Dcommander

Schools should last 250 days a year lol

EDIT: OK I now officially hate kids and vacation, I've lost a two headed and a Silver today!

----------


## blackcrystal22

'The shell of the egg seems soft, as though there's something wrong with it.'

WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?! D:

----------


## Argentra

It means the egg is 'sick' and you should hide it for a while.

A day usually works.

----------


## ADEE

I wanna get some new eggs darn it  :Razz:

----------


## kc261

I want some new eggs too!  I am officially out of eggs/hatchlings.  Not that I don't have more I need to breed and raise up to reach my goal of 1.1.1 of each variety, but the dragons aren't cooperating on that breeding part of the deal!

I'm almost to the point of giving up on my plan of only "stealing" one of each species and breeding to get the rest, but with as hard as it has been for all of you to get eggs lately, I'm not sure it would help anyway!

Soft shell or the similar sickness hatchlings can get can be caused by at least 3 different things.  1) - too many clicks/views too quickly.  Hiding the egg will help.  2) - more clicks than unique views  3) - WAY more views than unique views.  Hiding the egg will do NOTHING to get rid of #2 and #3, but it will at least prevent it from getting worse.

As long as you post your links correctly, you shouldn't ever get #2.  The traffic on bp.net seems to be good for not getting #3.  So I think the only kind of soft-shell people are seeing here is #1, but it is important to be sure before you hide the egg, and if it is a different problem, find a way to fix the issue.

----------


## Koiscale451

K261- Thanks for that info, 2 of my eggs had that and I was hiding them when it would do nothing! They're better now  :Smile:

----------


## tweets_4611

Back to the hitch on producing two headed eggs...I just got my two headed dragons to produce an egg!! Pereviously it had said something about "The dragons refuse to go near each other" but this time it worked! ^_^

----------


## kc261

> Back to the hitch on producing two headed eggs...I just got my two headed dragons to produce an egg!! Pereviously it had said something about "The dragons refuse to go near each other" but this time it worked! ^_^


Woohoo!  Congrats!

The best news is it gives the rest of us hope for certain pairs of dragons that don't seem to like each other.   :Very Happy:   Thanks for sharing!

----------


## m0esgirl

yeah im ready for some different eggs as well haha

----------


## ADEE

woo hoo finally got the two tone blue egg!

----------


## Argentra

You guys are gonna hate me...

I just got my two-headed dragons to breed and give me a nice egg...on the first try!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

Ack! I haven't been able to post much lately, and my poor little red hatchling is getting close. Come on little bugger, don't give up!

----------


## ADEE

anyone still clicking the eggs?

----------


## kc261

> anyone still clicking the eggs?


Of course!  Just didn't have anything else to say.   :Smile:

----------


## anendeloflorien

Hey anyone else having problems getting the dragcave website up? I've been up in the boonies of Maine all week and this is the first time that I've been able to get on the internet lol and I try to go check my dragons and I get this message
 "Error: Host Not Accessible

The web host dragcave.ath.cx is not accessible."

WTH? Is it just me on the good old maine information superhighway?

Later y'all

----------


## Dragoon

that site seems to glitch.

----------


## halfwaynowhere

i've seen these cute eggs in people's sigs all over the place, and finally decided to get my own yesterday... I can't wait for mine to hatch! This seems like a pretty addicting game, lol.

----------


## tweets_4611

Oops...I had inteneded to put the eggs I had produced back out for other people to get, especially since I already have those dragons, but I haven't been online since the day I got them and they hatched!  :Razz:   Guess I have a few more babies to freeze!

----------


## kc261

Ooo oooo!  Now I have something to say!  

Egg Laid on: Jul 02, 2008
This egg is split down the middle into two colors.

It's about time!  Woohoo!

----------


## snakelady

You bred a two headed! AWESOME!

----------


## Epona142

My poor little red dragon! He grew his wings but I guess it just wasn't enough. I'd better watch my paper baby close.

----------


## kc261

> My poor little red dragon! He grew his wings but I guess it just wasn't enough. I'd better watch my paper baby close.


Yeah, I was sad when I saw that!  You could try reviving him, I think.  Don't really know how that works.  If you try it, let us know!  Or if it won't let you try, let us know that too!

----------


## Epona142

You use your limited magic skills to try to revive the hatchling, but fail.

 :Sad:

----------


## m0esgirl

i need clickies!!  :Very Happy:  i tried to return the favor!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

Yay, Epona!! Your paper is an adult.  :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana: 

And I clicked em for ya, m0es  :Smile:

----------


## Epona142

Phew, I was worried! Now if only I could get some more eggs. Guess I'll just have to spread the love (clicks) until then!  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

i gotta GOLD egg!!!! ill have it in my siggy soon, oh and BTW i need clicks on the two headed or im gonna loose it, please someone help me out

----------


## Epona142

I actually started just clicking eggs, trying to get anything!
I finally got a little blue egg I can freeze as a hatchling.

Congrats on the gold, and I clicked your baby and egg.

----------


## ADEE

:Smile:  Thanks Epona! I will put the gold one in my siggy in a day or so. I have found when I wait t put it in the siggy I dont have to fog them at all! Now I have three of the two tone eggs.. perhaps they wont all be the same lol. I clicked yours too!

----------


## TheMolenater2

I just got an egg!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ADEE

drat!!! i just missed the paper egg by seconds

----------


## TheMolenater2

I has go a green egg and now a grey egg!

----------


## Dragoon

I don't think I'll ever land one of the paper eggs.  What egg does the chicken come in?

----------


## Dcommander

yay I got a rare egg, althou no idea of what is it, dinno I'm guessing... clicky pls!!

----------


## ADEE

awe, i think those are the dino eggs... similar to the one at the top of my scroll, congrats dude.

whats up with this.. my dragons changed colors lol

----------


## kc261

The chicken egg is the little tiny one.

Those spotted ones are dino eggs.

What do you mean your dragons changed colors?  Do you mean the 2 headed?  Their first hatchling stage is half dark, half light.  When they reach the next stage, they turn either all dark (male) or all light (female).

----------


## bityrock24

I just wanted to say thank you for the post on this I have been trying to figure out how to get one started and now I know.

I have my first egg, woohoo.  I had a green aura around it, what does that mean?

----------


## TheMolenater2

Nice dino egg

----------


## halfwaynowhere

two of my eggies hatched, and my third is getting close! Time to snatch up a few more eggs, I guess... this is fairly fun.

----------


## TheMolenater2

Man, I see some clicks! Clicks,Clicks, CLICKS!!!! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## kc261

See that pink egg in my siggy?  I bred my pink to my white trying to get another white.  Got a pink instead and I don't need it.  So it will be going up for adoption.  I'd be willing to try it at a set time to try to give it to someone here if anyone wants to try.  Let me know.

In the meantime, I'm getting it a few views & clicks.   :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

Whee, I finally got a white dragon and a chicken egg!

I have too many eggs, or I would have snagged a silver (maybe it was gold?) today I think.

I breed a lot of my dragons and abandon the eggs for others to take. I had intended to get 1.1.1 of each, but when I was on vacation I ended up with an extra water dragon male.  Oh well.

----------


## Dragoon

is there a list of the rarest eggs/what are the rarest eggs?

----------


## kc261

> is there a list of the rarest eggs/what are the rarest eggs?


I believe the rarest are the 4 dino species.  I think if you add all 4 of them together, you get about as many as the next rarest thing which I think is the chicken.  As far as actual dragons, gold, silver, and paper are rare.  Two headeds are also supposed to be rare, but part of the code that decides which egg to distribute also looks at how many already exists, and tries to keep it in balance with how rare each one is supposed to be.  So female 2 headeds, which didn't exist at all for a long time, are still trying to "catch up" for all that time when there were none of them so they are relatively common right now but the male 2 headeds are still rare.

Note this is not official information by any means, just based on my own observations.  The bit about it being coded to try to keep the distribution in balance did come from TJ.

----------


## ADEE

holy smokes.. anyone else see this thread is 57 pages long. I cant wait to start looking again for:
chicken
silver
3 dinos
paper

isnt that all im missing? I have two more of the duocolored eggs to go... one of them is bound to be female i hope haha

----------


## snakelady

> holy smokes.. anyone else see this thread is 57 pages long.


I know!!!! Crazy!
 :Rolleyes2:

----------


## bityrock24

Well I have that has hatched and it's SOOOO cute...but I need more clicks.

Amanda

----------


## ADEE

hurray!! now i have one girl and one boy two headed dragon waaa hooo.

----------


## ADEE

Oh my goodness this thread actually went to page 2 for a day hahahaha... not anymore! ((click the dragons everyone))  :Good Job:  Looks like my third double headed dragon is a girl also!

----------


## snakelady

> hurray!! now i have one girl and one boy two headed dragon waaa hooo.


Awesome! Still trying for that. Been so busy lately.  :Snake:

----------


## tzandwzya

ummm... i kno that there is a lot but please click them before they die!

----------


## tzandwzya

Now here is the rest of them   PLEASE CLICK!!!:

----------


## Argentra

.........  :Surprised: 

Ok, clicks were made...but you could have just put up the link to your scroll and asked us to click those that needed it there.  :Razz: 

Also, the adults don't need clicks anymore, just viewing. Interesting collection, tho.

----------


## tzandwzya

i heard that adults need clicks to breed again

----------


## kc261

Adults do not need clicks to breed again.  I've bred quite a few, and some of them have laid at least 3 eggs for me.  Now, I'll admit it is possible that TJ may have coded something that might make clicks give them a better chance of being successful when they breed.

I don't know about anyone else, but I am not exactly liking someone joining bp-net apparently for the sole purpose of posting lots of dragons.  Just joined, no other posts.  (For the record, I don't mind the bp-netters who post almost exclusively in this thread, but have been around a while, altho that isn't the most effective way to get the eggs to hatch...)

Plus, it is impossible all those dragons are yours, unless you are breaking the rules of the dragon cave site, which explicitly say that only one scroll is allowed per person (and we all know you can't have 9 eggs at a time on one scroll!)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Adults do not need clicks to breed again.  I've bred quite a few, and some of them have laid at least 3 eggs for me.  Now, I'll admit it is possible that TJ may have coded something that might make clicks give them a better chance of being successful when they breed.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I am not exactly liking someone joining bp-net apparently for the sole purpose of posting lots of dragons.  Just joined, no other posts.  (For the record, I don't mind the bp-netters who post almost exclusively in this thread, but have been around a while, altho that isn't the most effective way to get the eggs to hatch...)
> 
> Plus, it is impossible all those dragons are yours, unless you are breaking the rules of the dragon cave site, which explicitly say that only one scroll is allowed per person (and we all know you can't have 9 eggs at a time on one scroll!)


Woah! That's really dumb of them.. where have you seen this?
I know you can have 4 eggs and 3 hatchlings because they only notice when you have 4 of one or the other and they stop the process. :]
Where have you seen this? (starts to search thread)
RIGHT.
Apparently uh tzandwzya is the culprit here.

----------


## snakelady

> I don't know about anyone else, but I am not exactly liking someone joining bp-net apparently for the sole purpose of posting lots of dragons.  Just joined, no other posts.  (For the record, I don't mind the bp-netters who post almost exclusively in this thread, but have been around a while, altho that isn't the most effective way to get the eggs to hatch...)


I have to agree with kc261. 
 :Weirdface:

----------


## tzandwzya

> Adults do not need clicks to breed again.  I've bred quite a few, and some of them have laid at least 3 eggs for me.  Now, I'll admit it is possible that TJ may have coded something that might make clicks give them a better chance of being successful when they breed.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I am not exactly liking someone joining bp-net apparently for the sole purpose of posting lots of dragons.  Just joined, no other posts.  (For the record, I don't mind the bp-netters who post almost exclusively in this thread, but have been around a while, altho that isn't the most effective way to get the eggs to hatch...)
> 
> Plus, it is impossible all those dragons are yours, unless you are breaking the rules of the dragon cave site, which explicitly say that only one scroll is allowed per person (and we all know you can't have 9 eggs at a time on one scroll!)


who said they we're all mine? I have friends and family. and honestly i havent seen any other threads that have interested me yet so . . .

----------


## blackcrystal22

> who said they we're all mine? I have friends and family. and honestly i havent seen any other threads that have interested me yet so . . .


Do you even HAVE snakes?

Friends and family.. Lets see here. That would approximate you having availability to over 8 different accounts. Thats a lot of friends and family. 

If you have snakes, then excuse me, welcome to the forum. Please post in a topic to introduce yourself and your animals.

----------


## kc261

> and honestly i havent seen any other threads that have interested me yet so . . .


If you can't find anything on this site that interests you.... you don't belong here....

----------


## ADEE

> who said they we're all mine? I have friends and family. and honestly i havent seen any other threads that have interested me yet so . . .


there is such a wide range of posts on this thread, i highly doubt you have found NOTHING to interest you, unless of course you live solely for the dragon cave




> If you can't find anything on this site that interests you.... you don't belong here....


dito!!!

----------


## ADEE

perhaps he didnt post the scroll because he doesnt have just one account? yet another red flag  :Surprised:

----------


## Schlyne

Yay, I got 2 headed eggs!

Now I just need silver, gold, paper, and dinos I think.

I'll continue breeding to get my 1.1.1.  Except for species that are only females..then I'll get 0.1.1

----------


## Melevarin

I got my first baby today ^_^ yay! O.o  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## kc261

All dragon cave users need to read this if you haven't seen Robin's announcement yet:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?p=831380

I'm SO sad!!   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:

----------


## Argentra

I know! Stupid site always dragging or going down...now we can't show off our pretty dragons!!  :Tears: 

Oh well, at least the scrolls are still up.

----------


## kc261

There is an important distinction to be made here.  The new rule says we can't have dragons in our signature.  That means we can still post them in this thread.  Since the point is that is was slowing loading times for all bp.netters, but people who open this thread are doing it because they are interested in the dragons, I'm sure that is ok.

I don't think that the people who frequent this thread are enough to get the dragons to grow up though.   :Sad:

----------


## rabernet

> All dragon cave users need to read this if you haven't seen Robin's announcement yet:
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?p=831380
> 
> I'm SO sad!!


I'm so sorry! I know I'm probably public enemy number one now!  :Sad:

----------


## rabernet

> There is an important distinction to be made here.  The new rule says we can't have dragons in our signature.  That means we can still post them in this thread.  Since the point is that is was slowing loading times for all bp.netters, but people who open this thread are doing it because they are interested in the dragons, I'm sure that is ok.
> 
> I don't think that the people who frequent this thread are enough to get the dragons to grow up though.


Casey, my gut is that it's ok, but I'm checking with those less technically challenged than myself to verify.  :Weirdface:

----------


## rabernet

I've confirmed that it's fine to post your eggs and dragons in this thread (but not as a signature).  :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

Good, because my new hatchlings need some clicks/views!  :Very Happy:

----------


## babygerl3094



----------


## ADEE

is anyone participating in this anymore?? I havnt really been since the ban in siggies but i was wondering if anyone else has.

----------


## Argentra

I am, but less than I did before. Now that we can only have them posted in this thread it's more risky to have eggs... sigh.

----------


## Melevarin

some of my guys just got their wings and two others haven't...and they all only have a day left. Are they going to make it and if they don't am I going to get in trouble for them dying?

----------


## Argentra

Ah cool, your white grew up.  :Smile:  I clicked em all for ya.

Now can you guys do the same for me? This girl only has 2.6 days left and I want to keep her!  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## kc261

I clicked all the recently posted dragons.  I also click on scrolls when I notice the links in people's signatures, but without a graphic to catch my eye I'm sure I miss some.

I am going to try to find another place to post eggs.  I have enjoyed raising the dragons too much to stop.  We can still use this thread to talk about any interesting discoveries we make, and to get at least a few views/clicks!

This one should be really close to getting his/her wings.

----------


## Argentra

Yeah, I try to open scrolls as well. Can't wait till I can install Adobe Photoshop on this comp so I can make a pretty scroll like Nightlad.  :Smile: 

In the meantime, I have my website Grove of the Magi. The link is in my sig.  :Smile:  That site also has pictures of family and pets, a link to this site, my business page, and instructions for the racks I'm building. Work in progress.  :Smile:

----------


## tweets_4611

Aww  :Sad:   I lost my little white egg... It is a bit harder with out being about to put the actual dragons in your sig. but I still try to click when I think about it.

I'm out to find another white egg, that little guy took me forever to find!

----------


## snakelady

> I am, but less than I did before. Now that we can only have them posted in this thread it's more risky to have eggs... sigh.


Yeah, that sooooo sad.  :Tears: 
I understand why they did it but...they were so cute in the sigs. 
I'm not sure we could get them to hatch now, if it's just in this thread. Never did get my male two headed. shoot!

----------


## Argentra

Well, since I'm after a female red, I picked up this abandoned egg this morning. 



PLEASE click away!!  :Please:  Not sure it'll hatch, but I can always give it a try.  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

LOOK WHAT I GOT!!   :Surprised:

----------


## Argentra

OMG... what IS that?? Never seen one like that before...

And thanks to all for the clicks on my baby black  :Smile:  Now I just need that red to hatch.

----------


## snakelady

> LOOK WHAT I GOT!!


OHHHHHHH! I love that one!!! Cool! Now they are adding new dragons. Darn it!

----------


## Epona142

I can't believe it! I've got one of the new ones!

Well, I had a little help from a friend with high speed...  :Razz:

----------


## Epona142

Sorry to double post, but look! I did it! I gots a two-head! And even another red to replace the poor bugger who died.

----------


## tweets_4611

Woots! I got another little white eggie! Please help him hatch! ^_^



And they are releasing new eggs??? How cool! I know I had been looking at the ideas they had going for new eggs on their forum, but it's cool to finally see the new eggs out!

----------


## tweets_4611

I got one of the new guys! ^_^

----------


## Argentra

No fair...  :Smile: 

SIGH, I wish there were a way to reorganize the dragons in your scroll. I wanted to put them in pairs with the hatchlings at the bottom. Wonder if they'll ever allow for that sort of thing...

----------


## caja170

I am new to the dragon cave. here are my eggs.

----------


## kc261

> SIGH, I wish there were a way to reorganize the dragons in your scroll. I wanted to put them in pairs with the hatchlings at the bottom. Wonder if they'll ever allow for that sort of thing...


Ask and you shall receive....

And a whole bunch of other updates apparently!   :Very Happy: 
http://dragcaveforum.technoized.com/...showtopic=5580

----------


## snakelady

> Ask and you shall receive....
> 
> And a whole bunch of other updates apparently!  
> http://dragcaveforum.technoized.com/...showtopic=5580


SWEET! Some of those new options will be sooooo nice!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Argentra

Hehehe... coolness! I got good timing with my requests it would seem.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Epona142

All the new features are great!

I picked up this little white guy, figured I might as well start freezing hatchlings while trying to pick up the elusive ones.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> All the new features are great!
> 
> I picked up this little white guy, figured I might as well start freezing hatchlings while trying to pick up the elusive ones.


I want to do that last. :]

----------


## SnakieMom

Well, this just shows how much I pay attention.  :Razz: 
I've had a scroll for a little while now, and haven't noticed this thread.  :Razz: 
I got an egg I've never seen before, it's light blue and has strange markings on it. I can't wait for it to hatch!!!  :Very Happy: 

For the most part, I'm still hoping for a female two headed dragon, and a paper dragon. (Since I already got a chicken!)  :Cool:

----------


## Argentra

For pickups, I need another paper (to freeze as a hatchling), a silver, gold, and this new one. Not interested in the dinos.

For remaining hatchlings I don't have, I'll be breeding.  :Smile:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> For pickups, I need another paper (to freeze as a hatchling), a silver, gold, and this new one. Not interested in the dinos.
> 
> For remaining hatchlings I don't have, I'll be breeding.


I didn't want the dinos either.. but I took it anyway I guess..

----------


## mischevious21

> Well, this just shows how much I pay attention. 
> I've had a scroll for a little while now, and haven't noticed this thread. 
> I got an egg I've never seen before, it's light blue and has strange markings on it. I can't wait for it to hatch!!! 
> 
> For the most part, I'm still hoping for a female two headed dragon, and a paper dragon. (Since I already got a chicken!)


 Yea, I saw that "strange markings" egg- and accidently got two! But I wont complane- though I am curious  :Very Happy:

----------


## babygerl3094

http://dragcave.ath.cx/user/shorty124s

----------


## SnakieMom

someone please click it!  :Please: 

I really wanna see the hatchling!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

I be clickin! I want to see what that new one is as well, even though I don't have one yet.

Speaking of clicking... PLEASE click/view my poor red egg!! Only 2.5 days left!!  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## Epona142

Clicked! I don't want your little red one to go the way of mine  :Sad:

----------


## Argentra

:Sad:  aww... 

Thanks for the click.  :Smile:  If I get a female this time, I'll breed them and abandon the egg for you to pick up.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

Drat!!  :Sad:  Red egg died...

And I saw that new dragon! Looks REALLY cool! Can't wait to see what it turns out to be.  :Smile:  Maybe I can pick one up...if it'll hatch.

----------


## kc261

My "strange markings" egg hatched!  It hatched with wings...didn't have to grow up more first...interesting.




I got concerned about it when it had less than 2 days left and not a sign of a crack.  I'm pretty sure we just don't have enough people on this thread to get the eggs to hatch & grow.  So I went searching for another place to put my dragons, and found a place called Yarold's that apparently exists for the sole purpose of getting people clicks on this sort of thing.  You get credit for clicking other people's things and as long as you have positive credits, whatever links you list will be displayed so people will click them.  It hatched less than 24 hours after I signed up for that site.  Neat!  I just put up the link to my scroll, so all my dragons were receiving views from the clicks, which means it would have been just as easy to grow up 4 or 5 at a time as just the 1.

The only problem is that clicking all the other people's things to get credits means seeing all the other kinds of games that I could get addicted to...dangerous!

Here is a link if anybody else wants to try it out:
http://swle.yarold.eu/main.php

----------


## Melevarin

help it hatch please!!! and click on my scroll to help the other eggs I have ^_^

----------


## Argentra

OK, THIS time I want it to hatch!! I bred two of my dragons to get this egg!

PLEASE PLEASE click, peoples! It'll be on my website, Grove of the Magi, as well.  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## Epona142

Can't let that one die! Clicked!

Here's all my little guys at the moment, help us out!

----------


## Argentra

Clicked yours as well. Thanks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackcrystal22

My swirly didn't live. :[
I can't get enough views without it in my signature.. :[

----------


## cute3pyth0n

Clicked on everyones :Smile:

----------


## SecurityStacey

This is the only place I find them posted... but my boyfriend is starting to think I have something else on my mind, what with trying to hatch my dragons and trying to breed my snakes on pythonkings.nl....

----------


## rabernet

Just a reminder - NO eggs or dragons in your signatures, please!

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/a....php?f=89&a=18

----------


## snakelady

clicked on people's  :Smile: 
Got one of the pretty new swirls. 
Hope I can get it to hatch.

----------


## starmom

Dont know how, but I got three of these!! Please click!!!

----------


## kc261

I clicked everyone's eggs.

My swirly guy grew up!  I never saw the older hatchling stage.  Maybe it doesn't have one since it had wings when it first hatched?  I dunno.  Strange.  But here he is!  Handsome I think!


Yarold's did the trick.  I think now that I know it works, I'll start breeding my dragons again.

----------


## Epona142

Their back legs turn into wings as their "maturing" stage. I'm really worried about mine, it matured just now, but I don't think it'll make it!! Help! The others don't have much longer either.  :Sad:

----------


## starmom

Okay, so I clicked on everyone's!! Has anyone else noticed the changes on the dragon scroll page- specifically the load time? Seems consistently a lot faster!! Maybe if this keeps up, the ban from having them in our signature will be lifted!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright, I got the little guys to hatch, help them out!  I can't stand to see those little RIP graves... :-(

----------


## SecurityStacey

> So I went searching for another place to put my dragons, and found a place called Yarold's that apparently exists for the sole purpose of getting people clicks on this sort of thing.


What did you post as the link?  I keep getting domain must be aaa.bbb.ccc... I can't figure it out.

----------


## snakelady

> Okay, so I clicked on everyone's!! Has anyone else noticed the changes on the dragon scroll page- specifically the load time? Seems consistently a lot faster!! Maybe if this keeps up, the ban from having them in our signature will be lifted!!!


That would be so cool!

----------


## kc261

> What did you post as the link?  I keep getting domain must be aaa.bbb.ccc... I can't figure it out.


When you are viewing your dragon scroll, at the bottom there is a place that says something like:
If you would like to show this page to others, give them the following link:
http://dragcave.net/user/kc261

Cut & paste the link into the appropriate place on Yarold's, then edit out the http:// and add www. instead.  


I REALLY hope that the ban on the dragons will be lifted.  That would be wonderful.  I still enjoy them, but it was SO much more fun when we could all show them off in our signatures.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Cut & paste the link into the appropriate place on Yarold's, then edit out the http:// and add www. instead.


.... ah yes, the www.  .... I'm a little slow tonight, thanks!

----------


## Argentra

AlRIGHT! I got the new egg!!



Now PLEASE help it hatch! I just don't get as many views as I used to...already lost one egg.  :Sad:   :Please:

----------


## Epona142

clicked, of course!

----------


## snakelady

Here's mine again. Not even a crack yet.  :Sad: 



 :Smile:  clicky please

----------


## Melevarin

He only has .7 days left....HELP!!!!


and he only has .92 days O.o I don't want anymore dead dragons >.<

----------


## Epona142

I clicked them all, good luck!!

----------


## Argentra

I have also clicked all... Please don't forget my two eggs!  :Smile:

----------


## starmom

Clicked everyone's!!! Don't forget about mine please!!!!

----------


## snakelady

Got everyone's!!  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

Just clicked everything I could find on the past few pages.

I bred a few of my dragons again.  I forgot I had read about the new possibility of getting more than one egg at a time, so it sure shocked me when 3 2-headed eggs popped up on my screen!  Of course, it didn't matter which one of those I picked.  Then I bred my orange to my black, hoping for an orange, and got one of each.  That made it really nice to get to pick which one to keep!

----------


## Epona142

Everyone think "female" thoughts and click!


As for breeding, I swear every one of my dragons hate each other!  :Razz:

----------


## starmom

Clicked everyones from pages back. Here's mine!!

----------


## Epona142

Two of my dysfunctional dragons finally decided to cooperate!

----------


## snakelady

Hatch baby Hatch.

----------


## Argentra

Clicked on all!

Here are mine again from before. Thanks to kc261's help my red egg hatched! Now lets help that little one grow up and get this new egg cracked!

----------


## kc261

> Clicked on all!
> 
> Here are mine again from before. Thanks to kc261's help my red egg hatched! Now lets help that little one grow up and get this new egg cracked!


OK, now that Adriana has spilled the beans...lol

I've been helping a few people get dragons to hatch and/or grow up by putting up their scroll link on my Yarold's account.  I think I'll offer this as a one time deal for anyone that wants it, but I can't keep doing it repeatedly.  So if you have an egg or hatchling that is running out of time (like 1-2 days left, so I'll have enough time to be sure to get enough clicks), and you'd like me to put the link to your scroll up on my Yarold's account, let me know.

My 3 eggs I bred a few days ago have all hatched now.  The orange one I'm freezing as a hatchling so it doesn't need any more clicks, but here are the other 2.

----------


## Epona142

Clicked everyone's!

----------


## Argentra

Please Please keep clicking my hatchling and egg!! Not much time left on my poor swirly egg...  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## snakelady

Got yours, Adriana!

----------


## Koiscale451

OMG I got my 2nd dino!  


I keep questing for that random 'sick' dragon, the one that is actually a breed not sick from too many views...

----------


## Epona142

I've seen it on scrolls, but have no earthly idea how it comes about.

Is it just a random sickly egg?

Here's my current ones:

----------


## Demonskid

I'm looking for the Neglected/Sick Dragon as well. If any one knows anything please PM me or something.

But other then that Hello I am new to these forums ^-^ Nice to meet you I am DK =3 I'll be putting my dragons in my siggy here soon =3 I hope to make more friends here ^-^

----------


## snakelady

> I'm looking for the Neglected/Sick Dragon as well. If any one knows anything please PM me or something.
> 
> But other then that Hello I am new to these forums ^-^ Nice to meet you I am DK =3 I'll be putting my dragons in my siggy here soon =3 I hope to make more friends here ^-^


Hi. Just so you know dragons are not allowed in our signatures anymore. You can only post them in messages in this thread.

----------


## Demonskid

Thats kinda dumb why can't we place them in the signatures?

my dragons and eggies ^-^

----------


## yuusha

http://dragcave.net/user/irrhapsody

Here's my scroll. My black egg is in dire need of being clicked.... it only has a day. DX

----------


## yuusha

> I've seen it on scrolls, but have no earthly idea how it comes about.
> 
> Is it just a random sickly egg?
> 
> Here's my current ones:



I think your egg gets sick from being viewed too quickly? Refreshed too often? Something like that.

----------


## snakelady

> Thats kinda dumb why can't we place them in the signatures?


see this sticky: http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ht=dragon+cave

----------


## Epona142

Well I do know that the owner of the site has put a stop to the "refresh" dragon murderers. I saw a topic about it on the forum, I'll have to look for it later.

----------


## starmom

Mine are going to run out of time  :Surprised: 
Click please!!!!!

----------


## Epona142

Clicked!

My two-heads bred on the first try! Yay!

----------


## starmom

Clicked yours!! 
I only have 2 days left for my dragons to grow up!  :Surprised: 
This is sooo hard when we're not able to have them in our signatures...  :Sad:

----------


## UrbnN

Click my eggs, thanks !

http://dragcave.net/user/UrbnN

 :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright, I swore when my guys grew up I was done... but more eggs cooking.... give them some clicks so the little guys don't die?

----------


## kc261

How did this get way down on page 4?

There is a new sticky on the dragon cave forums "Where To Post Dragons, So You Don't Have To Spam Here".  It has a list of 30 different places you can post your eggs to get clicks.  I thought it might help some of you here who are having trouble since we aren't allowed to have them in our signatures anymore. 
http://dragcaveforum.technoized.com/...showtopic=6434

Yarold's is working out ok for me; haven't lost a dragon yet and I don't spend much time clicking.  If anyone wants tips on how to get the most out of Yarold's without spending lots of time clicking, just ask.

Here are my current babies.  Please think MALE thoughts when you click the splits.  I've already given 2 females up for adoption.

----------


## Reptile

Clicked yours please click mine

----------


## Epona142

Clicked everyones'. Still completely unable to gnab the silver, gold, chicken, or another paper.

----------


## WhiteMoon

Please, clicked on my dragons and egg:

 

Thanks =)

----------


## Epona142

Wow, I miss this thread! Look at my last post...and then look at my scroll now!!  :Very Happy:

----------

